# It's Deer Eve Driveler # 148



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

What happened to the song thread in the deer hunting forum

Found it!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know I liked it Mrs. Hornet


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

Billy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

it stinks in here, I think someone gut shot bambi


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

pfffffffffffffft . .  chili


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it stinks in here, I think someone gut shot bambi



Quack had chili fer lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffft . .  chili





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack had chili fer lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

dang ya'll slick.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 x5011


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

x 5012


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> x 5012



 one upper


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

groundhawg and H22 must be related, boff of em are cray cray and dont eat Pizza


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

tu good songs on the first page, dis gonna be a great driverler rite hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

something is burning...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 17, 2014)

I can't play it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> something is burning...



Check yer hair.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Mrs H 22 got jokes.. she knows im 4/5 bald


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Wish I had my PawPaw's double barrel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H 22 got jokes.. she knows im 4/5 bald










Actually I was thinking about that movie I posted. That's my very favorite part of Hercules.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm laughing out loud


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I'm laughing out loud


 You gotz a funny laff!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You gotz a funny laff!



Funny haha or...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

I shoulda ate cheekun noodle soup 'stead of that chili... rumblerumblerumble..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I shoulda ate cheekun noodle soup 'stead of that chili... rumblerumblerumble..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

hdm03+ left wiffout tellin us bye.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Charlie's givin me da stank eye . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Think I mighta kilt 'em . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

You bout blew his ears off.

Poor ol Charlie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie's givin me da stank eye . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 809727



He wants to have the chili stinkeeees also.

tacos here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You bout blew his ears off.
> 
> Poor ol Charlie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You bout blew his ears off.
> 
> Poor ol Charlie.






Charlie sez, "Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03+ left wiffout tellin us bye.



AND he left wiffout closing the last dribeler. 


hmd03=in twouble


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Chiefbro, didja look at that 22' camper in the S&S??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

coffee for lunch, UGH!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Headed South to God's country.
Ya'll have a good one. 
Good luck to all the deer hunters!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Mexican Restaurant........ for Bosses Day........ stuffed!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

headin to Hawkinsville to pick up a shotgun that needed a old gunsmith to get fixed right in a few


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> headin to Hawkinsville to pick up a shotgun that needed a old gunsmith to get fixed right in a few


tell da truff, you're secretly meeting up with the Hawtnets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> headin to Hawkinsville to pick up a shotgun that needed a old gunsmith to get fixed right in a few





Ain't that where Mandy's headed ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

The united postal service sucks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Fed ex is not much better.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't that where Mandy's headed ??


 yep!


mudracing101 said:


> Fed ex is not much better.


I know.......... Fed ex can't even find my house.......... I just have it shipped here to the office..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

I had a package sent to work so i know i would get it. Wrong, it shows delivered but i dont have it. I call and go up there , they go . Call back later or check back on another day. Next.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep!
> 
> I know.......... Fed ex can't even find my house.......... I just have it shipped here to the office..............





Sometimes I can't even find my house..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Ima one man band . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes I can't even find my house..



You have an excuse.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a package sent to work so i know i would get it. Wrong, it shows delivered but i dont have it. I call and go up there , they go . Call back later or check back on another day. Next.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes I can't even find my house..


bless your heart.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima one man band . .


*BOOOM!*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

the music  stinks


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Boo, get off the stage!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima one man band . .



Does it sound like a tuba with a stuck valve?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (5 members and 7 guests) 		 	 	 		 			Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, Wycliff, Hooked On Quack+

Guests are winning!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 809718


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Hubby took me to lunch.....
Wings & fried pickles


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


Aaaawww, Cheech & Chong!!!


Crickett said:


> Hubby took me to lunch.....
> Wings & fried pickles


Oh man, I had some hot wings that were awsome today.........I sat across from my boss and we were both eating the hot wings, I looked at him & said "Count down to heart-burn"?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww, Cheech & Chong!!!
> 
> Oh man, I had some hot wings that were awsome today.........I sat across from my boss and we were both eating the hot wings, I looked at him & said "Count down to heart-burn"?


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 17, 2014)

Booyah!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

howdy boss


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Charlie!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima one man band . .



Ring of Fire


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

I magine I'll be gone fore the Hawnets get here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I magine I'll be gone fore the Hawnets get here


that's what you SAY...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>






That's hilarious !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2014)

Guess I need to get up and get summpin done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, didja look at that 22' camper in the S&S??



Yessir....I did, thanks fo the heads up! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Does it sound like a tuba with a stuck valve?



More like a tuba with a loose valve probly! 


Dang CRAZY cuzzin came by......Lawd dat boy's gotta be related to Billy. He ain't right atall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I did, thanks fo the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now be easy, I ain't been nowhere near you taday


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



   

Is that lil cricketts?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Now be easy, I ain't been nowhere near you taday



You'd disclaim me if you met this'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

He makes Quack look tame!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that lil cricketts?



they gets littler than crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

He's the one that makes old people poop their pants at Family reunions they laughin so hard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

All the rest of us kind of dread it when he gets there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

But the food and entertainment's always good!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All the rest of us kind of dread it when he gets there.



so it basically is like when I come by


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

He don't even come to the door....he drives up and blows the horn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> so it basically is like when I come by



You'd fit right in!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh my!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

oh no!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 809747



I knew you'd like that! 



Jeff C. said:


> Is that lil cricketts?



No but if I had thought of that when my kids were younger I would've done it! 



Hankus said:


> they gets littler than crickett


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> they gets littler than crickett


ohsnap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He makes Quack look tame!





I need to meet this cat !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Bert's comin over tonight!   

I'm bout to confiscate that pup!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to meet this cat !!



He has NO boundaries.....ain't many he cain't embarrass. He'll say ANYTHING.....ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Hhhhmmmm
Keebs+, Jeff C.+, *rhbama3*+, Hooked On Quack+


yep, there it is again, bama & Quack............... hhhhmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Still mad at the post office.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Still mad at the post office.


bless yo heart..............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He has NO boundaries.....ain't many he cain't embarrass. He'll say ANYTHING.....ANYWHERE!!!!



he needs ta meet the lady that worm shocked ol Unk, cain quite member who that was


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

He walked up to one of our lil frail quiet cuzzins at a Family reunion and said, "I bet you'd......" OUTLOUD!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Still mad at the post office.



carfulair, them folks will shost ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Quack's thinkin....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> he needs ta meet the lady that worm shocked ol Unk, cain quite member who that was



TNGIRL 




Unk'll remember


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> TNGIRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember hearin bout it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Bossman just pulled out headed to his deer camp.............. yep, I'm stuck at the office alllll alone...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Lil quiet frail cuzzin wound up a Preacher.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm
> Keebs+, Jeff C.+, *rhbama3*+, Hooked On Quack+
> 
> 
> yep, there it is again, bama & Quack............... hhhhmmm




Pookie be stawkin me. 





Hankus said:


> he needs ta meet the lady that worm shocked ol Unk, cain quite member who that was





Hankus said:


> TNGIRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep Tomi/TNgirl, she upsot me so bad, that's the day I lost Coozie . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett be  .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Glad we ain't Catholic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Now that I think about it.....I'm related to that joker on bof sides of the Family....no wonder!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

im beyond confused


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Where'd erybody go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im beyond confused



So was my lil quiet frail cuzzin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd erybody go?





I gotz to head to Deepstep (right beside Goattown) to catch some samples for the lab here shortly .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Almost time fo a dranky drank, BrokeBackQuack! 

I'mon be nice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

I was hoping Jigman would post again in the "Dillard" thread, he hunts in Deepstep.  Big deer in that area !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Ain't lettin Jag pour no mo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Jag's Social worker is here....BBL!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Quack, how many deer you killed?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Now that I think about it.....I'm related to that joker on bof sides of the Family....no wonder!





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't lettin Jag pour no mo!


aaawww come'on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost time fo a dranky drank, BrokeBackQuack!
> 
> I'mon be nice!






Oh Laaaaaaaawd . . 






Looking forward to my 2 beer drive home.  (2 beers on Fridays) 


Then I'll have a dranky drank 'bout 7:20 pm, Dawn will have ready for me when I getz home !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, how many deer you killed?






Day, or nights ??


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett be  .



No No


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2014)

Friday. . . left early.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

I ain left, but I ain sure


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

mebbe I'm correct


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

that does it, I'm outta heah!
Good Luck to everyone hunting tomorrow, stay safe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that does it, I'm outta heah!
> Good Luck to everyone hunting tomorrow, stay safe!



Dang it....I missed ya! 

Got some GREAT news from Jag's Social worker.....they got him into a network/employment agency for special needs' persons. We will have to provide transportation if it all works out. Of course, it could take some time though.

He sure was HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....I missed ya!
> 
> Got some GREAT news from Jag's Social worker.....they got him into a network/employment agency for special needs' persons. We will have to provide transportation if it all works out. Of course, it could take some time though.
> 
> He sure was HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

awesome news Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> awesome news Jeff fa fa



 For his sake. 

It was....just hope it doesn't fall by the wayside like some other programs have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....I missed ya!
> 
> Got some GREAT news from Jag's Social worker.....they got him into a network/employment agency for special needs' persons. We will have to provide transportation if it all works out. Of course, it could take some time though.
> 
> He sure was HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!






Lawnmower mechanic ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> lawnmower mechanic ??



lol ing!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Da Boy almost came to tears when she told him.....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawnmower mechanic ??





Jeff C. said:


> lol ing!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Da Boy almost came to tears when she told him.....



Awwww

I remember when my uncle worked at McDonald's. He has down syndrome & he was soooo excited to get to work but my papa made him quit after a while. He missed it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Da Boy almost came to tears when she told him.....






Po fella, sure hope it works out for him Chiefbro !!! 




Sorry 'bout the mechanic thing, it just kinda jumped out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Hey everybody!! Good luck tomorrow in the woods. Hey Quack





Hey you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Hey everybody!! Good luck tomorrow in the woods. Hey Quack





Hey purty lady !!!  Hope your doing well and keeping Nic somewhat in line !!!


Good luck to you tomorrow !!!

Give Dawn a call sometime, she'd love to hear from ya!! 


Or you can just call me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Awwww
> 
> I remember when my uncle worked at McDonald's. He has down syndrome & he was soooo excited to get to work but my papa made him quit after a while. He missed it.



Jag just wants something to do and to get away from here sometime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!






Backatcha !!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag just wants something to do and to get away from here sometime.



That's what my uncle wanted too! My papa was hard on him. He was bored sitting around the house all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Po fella, sure hope it works out for him Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw Hoss.....no worries whatsoever....it was hilarious!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

BUT don't give him anymore ideas!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Hey everybody!! Good luck tomorrow in the woods. Hey Quack



I'd say Hi, but Nic is stalkin round. 

Good luck to you also, if you're going....wish I was!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Doing pretty good can't wait until tomorrow so I can get in the woods
> 
> How is Dawn doing?
> 
> Had to go to" how many deer you killed" thread and show those boys up...





She's doing really well, just tires easily, thanks for asking and I'll tell her you inquired !!


I've been seeing ALOT of nice bucks around here lately, mebbe you can pop one with that 243 tomorrow !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

1 1/2 Quack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd say Hi, but Nic is stalkin round.
> 
> Good luck to you also, if you're going....wish I was!





You got to be quick, she done gone back to Facebook.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got to be quick, she done gone back to Facebook.



The debel's place to be and be seen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

The Redhead said:


> Hey baby
> Bye everyone...Good luck tomorrow




Backatcha !! 




Jeff C. said:


> 1 1/2 Quack.





Yessir bout got this one whupped Chief !!! Just put my 2 beers in the freezer !!!  Think I might go sit in my ground blind in the bird field tomorrow evening, persimmon trees are LOADED down.  Live oaks are pouring acorns, haven't checked my white, or red oaks yet.  Gotta salt lick bout 100yds out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dang near sounds like shootin fish in a barrel! 

I bet you covered up in deers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got to be quick, she done gone back to Facebook.



I was tip toein and makin haste at the same time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang near sounds like shootin fish in a barrel!
> 
> I bet you covered up in deers!





Not like I use to be, use to let a guy hunt my place and he saw deer EVERYTIME he came.  You couldn't hardly go into the field and NOT see deer no matter the time, now it's rare to see one.  Too many yotes and folks across the creek from me are laying 'em down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not like I use to be, use to let a guy hunt my place and he saw deer EVERYTIME he came.  You couldn't hardly go into the field and NOT see deer no matter the time, now it's rare to see one.  Too many yotes and folks across the creek from me are laying 'em down.



Ahhhhh......ok. Dang deer hunters!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks like frozen pizza tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm in a bow only county that borders up against 3 gun counties within less than and up to about 3 miles, Quack. When them guns go to shootin I get covered up with'em.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The debel's place to be and be seen.



I heard on the radio this morning that FB was introducing a new feature....something about adding a page so that people can check in to let their families know they are ok if they are located in a storm hit area or something like that Doesn't really make much sense to me wouldn't it be easier just to call the family & let them know you're ok???


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2014)

I am in a bow only State, or will be for the next month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that FB was introducing a new feature....something about adding a page so that people can check in to let their families know they are ok if they are located in a storm hit area or something like that Doesn't really make much sense to me wouldn't it be easier just to call the family & let them know you're ok???



Sometimes you can get online when all the cellular and land lines are down, or so busy it's difficult to get info. 

Saw it 1st hand after Katrina and there were 11 friends up here communicating online only for a while.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes you can get online when all the cellular and land lines are down, or so busy it's difficult to get info.
> 
> Saw it 1st hand after Katrina and there were 11 friends up here communicating online only for a while.



Ahh ok. Guess that makes sense then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that FB was introducing a new feature....something about adding a page so that people can check in to let their families know they are ok if they are located in a storm hit area or something like that Doesn't really make much sense to me wouldn't it be easier just to call the family & let them know you're ok???



why would they need to add a page?   Just post on your page.  Most of the friends that post I get an email announcing a status change.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why would they need to add a page?   Just post on your page.  Most of the friends that post I get an email announcing a status change.



I agree....don't understand why they would have to add a page, unless it's just for disasters or whatever, to keep traffic to a minimum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

I use to sale konedawgz at the fair, got fired.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Playin the part of Chiefdrunkbrohole tonight is Quackdrunkbrohole !!!!




Growupbealeader, I'llslapyaintodamiddle'o nextweek, myson'salawnmowermechanic/bartender . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Crap, I see Pookie stawkin me AGAIN..


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 17, 2014)

;P:ui  is dangeriousss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> ;P:ui  is dangeriousss




ucan'tspellworthacrap . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 17, 2014)

uactlikeimhfhorsumtin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> uactlikeimhfhorsumtin





umakemelol..


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 17, 2014)

thatswhatnattilightsdo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> thatswhatnattilightsdo





ewwwwwwwwDCandCrown . .



wegonnagetbanded . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 17, 2014)

;p;robablyso


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't think  I'll be hunting this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I don't think  I'll be hunting this morning



Deer aren't going anywhere, they will be around in the PM.

Coffee is ready for the orange army


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2014)

up with no alarm, black coffee an a smoke, load up an get wid it

good luck yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

KyDawg we are over here.   not in that make believe world of billy


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

I need that coffee this morning. Thanks Mr Gobbelin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I need that coffee this morning. Thanks Mr Gobbelin.



Glad you joined us over here and can partake of the freshly brewed this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, my 48th year in a row, to hunt openin` day of deer season. The tradition continues.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Good luck Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Good luck Nic.




Thanks, Charlie. Lot of good times over those years. I think many of the younger generation take it all for granted. It hasn`t always been this way, with deer everywhere.


----------



## cramer (Oct 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Deer aren't going anywhere, they will be around in the PM.
> 
> Coffee is ready for the orange army



Thanks for the coffee G

Good luck Nic - I'll be on the p.m. hunt, but this looks and feels like a great motning to be in the woods


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well Happy Saturday morning to all of you drivelers that probably are out in the woods by now.

I'm just not in a deer hunting mood this morning as I feel kind of lazy today.  I had a lot of things to get done this year before season that I wasn't able to get accomplished.  I think that I will ride up to my property later this morning and probably carry my rifle for the coyotes and my camera for the deer.  I pulled the cards from 12 cameras on Thursday afternoon and there were coyotes all over the property it seemed.  I also noticed that the larger bucks are moving more at night time now as well. 

I left something over in the "Deer Hunting Forum" for all of the deer hunters to think about.  Unfortunately, I know firsthand about a few of those happenings!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=820890

 

It is shower time for me and I need to get my rear in gear and get a move on.  Catch all of you later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Playin the part of Chiefdrunkbrohole tonight is Quackdrunkbrohole !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget lemon farmer   



Wycliff said:


> uactlikeimhfhorsumtin



 



Wycliff said:


> I don't think  I'll be hunting this morning



Why not? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Deer aren't going anywhere, they will be around in the PM.
> 
> Coffee is ready for the orange army











Hankus said:


> up with no alarm, black coffee an a smoke, load up an get wid it
> 
> good luck yall



 Get'em Hank! 



Nicodemus said:


> Well, my 48th year in a row, to hunt openin` day of deer season. The tradition continues.
> 
> Good luck to everybody.



Congrats on 48 and Good hunting to you and the Redhead (if she went), Nic! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Saturday morning to all of you drivelers that probably are out in the woods by now.
> 
> I'm just not in a deer hunting mood this morning as I feel kind of lazy today.  I had a lot of things to get done this year before season that I wasn't able to get accomplished.  I think that I will ride up to my property later this morning and probably carry my rifle for the coyotes and my camera for the deer.  I pulled the cards from 12 cameras on Thursday afternoon and there were coyotes all over the property it seemed.  I also noticed that the larger bucks are moving more at night time now as well.
> 
> ...



TC, EE.....git-r-done! 

Good luck and happy hunting to all the rest of you that got up and are lftt this mornin.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2014)

let her walk, mebbe 50lbs


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Hankus said:


> let her walk, mebbe 50lbs



Where's Momma?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why would they need to add a page?   Just post on your page.  Most of the friends that post I get an email announcing a status change.





Jeff C. said:


> I agree....don't understand why they would have to add a page, unless it's just for disasters or whatever, to keep traffic to a minimum.



Here ya go. Found an article about it. 

http://www.emergencymgmt.com/disaster/Facebook-Safety-Check-Feature-Disasters.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go. Found an article about it.
> 
> http://www.emergencymgmt.com/disaster/Facebook-Safety-Check-Feature-Disasters.html



I was close, anyway that's what was happening after Katrina, at least with the people we knew down there. If they could get online somewhere we could communicate through simple messages.

It wasn't like live chat, it may be hours before you got a reply back, but it worked.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was close, anyway that's what was happening after Katrina, at least with the people we knew down there. If they could get online somewhere we could communicate through simple messages.
> 
> It wasn't like live chat, it may be hours before you got a reply back, but it worked.



I don't have a FB account anymore & I never really got into the whole FB thing so I didn't really understand what they were doing til I read the article on it last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't have a FB account anymore & I never really got into the whole FB thing so I didn't really understand what they were doing til I read the article on it last night.



I've got one, but NEVER use it anymore.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got one, but NEVER use it anymore.



I only used it briefly to help sell Tupperware but never got any orders off of it so I deactivated my account. I prefer to hang out here  I do have a twitter account but mostly just read on there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2014)

Dang, stayed up til 3am.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2014)

I don`t normally shoot coyotes, but a few need to be taken from this place. After the coyote, I had a group of 4 bucks come by. A small 8, small 6, really big 6, and a spike. Only the 8 was cooperative.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t normally shoot coyotes, but a few need to be taken from this place. After the coyote, I had a group of 4 bucks come by. A small 8, small 6, really big 6, and a spike. Only the 8 was cooperative.








Hubby called & said he got a deer this morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hubby called & said he got a deer this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2014)

Late breakfast, sausage, egg biscuit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, stayed up til 3am.



You wanna keep up with ChiefDrunkBroHole......you gotta stay up late. 

  





Nicodemus said:


> I don`t normally shoot coyotes, but a few need to be taken from this place. After the coyote, I had a group of 4 bucks come by. A small 8, small 6, really big 6, and a spike. Only the 8 was cooperative.



 

You take that 8, Nic?



Crickett said:


> Hubby called & said he got a deer this morning!



Good for Hubby...... and lil ms Crickyy and kids!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Quack went to bed bout 3 hours after I got out of bed. Trouble sleeping lately.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You wanna keep up with ChiefDrunkBroHole......you gotta stay up late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nah. I did look hard at that 6 point though. Big, heavy, old  deer, thick dark rack that was high and narrow. Too early in the season though, so I passed on him. 

I`ll be headed back out there shortly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t normally shoot coyotes, but a few need to be taken from this place. After the coyote, I had a group of 4 bucks come by. A small 8, small 6, really big 6, and a spike. Only the 8 was cooperative.



Very nice looking spot, Nic.
Good job on the yote, too!
What chamber is that Ruger One you got?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Very nice looking spot, Nic.
> Good job on the yote, too!
> What chamber is that Ruger One you got?




Thanks Robert. That`s a Browning High Wall, in 270.

I`m headed back into the Kinchafoonee swamp. See ya`ll tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah. I did look hard at that 6 point though. Big, heavy, old  deer, thick dark rack that was high and narrow. Too early in the season though, so I passed on him.
> 
> I`ll be headed back out there shortly.



I hear ya! Although, a thick dark high would be hard to pass even on opening day. Love a good chocolate rack. 



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Robert. That`s a Browning High Wall, in 270.
> 
> I`m headed back into the Kinchafoonee swamp. See ya`ll tonight.



Good Luck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Man....took Jag to his bowling today and he wanted a drink. Put the $2.00 in the vending machine and asked what he wanted. He pointed towards the bottom, Monster Energy above Gatorade on very bottom. I said, "you want a Monster?" He barked back, "No Wayyy, I can't drink NO Monster Energy, I want that Gatorade." I pushed the correct buttons and the dispenser went down, but stopped at the Monster, grabbed one and spit it out. I said, "I didn't select that." Jag blurted out real quick, "I'll Take that Monster Energy."  

That was 5 hours ago and he's still cuttin grass!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2014)

crickett got a new kitchen to cook the deer in.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

Took my son to the skate park earlier today. Several kids there but not to crowded. After about 15 mins of him going around on his scooter some kids yells at him to get out of the pool. My son stopped & looked over at me. I asked the kid why does he need to get out I then realized ALL the other kids had gotten out & were waiting for my son to move. The kid tells me that my son was hogging the pool.  That kid wanted all the kids out of the pool so he could have it to himself to do some scooter trick  I chewed him out. Told him my son he didn't have to get out. I looked at Nolan & told him to keep going. 




Jeff C. said:


> Man....took Jag to his bowling today and he wanted a drink. Put the $2.00 in the vending machine and asked what he wanted. He pointed towards the bottom, Monster Energy above Gatorade on very bottom. I said, "you want a Monster?" He barked back, "No Wayyy, I can't drink NO Monster Energy, I want that Gatorade." I pushed the correct buttons and the dispenser went down, but stopped at the Monster, grabbed one and spit it out. I said, "I didn't select that." Jag blurted out real quick, "I'll Take that Monster Energy."
> 
> That was 5 hours ago and he's still cuttin grass!



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> crickett got a new kitchen to cook the deer in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Took my son to the skate park earlier today. Several kids there but not to crowded. After about 15 mins of him going around on his scooter some kids yells at him to get out of the pool. My son stopped & looked over at me. I asked the kid why does he need to get out I then realized ALL the other kids had gotten out & were waiting for my son to move. The kid tells me that my son was hogging the pool.  That kid wanted all the kids out of the pool so he could have it to himself to do some scooter trick  I chewed him out. Told him my son he didn't have to get out. I looked at Nolan & told him to keep going.



That's my Lil firecracker!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2014)

fried shrimp, fried oysters, hot sauce all around....lawd that could get treacherous


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Hankus said:


> fried shrimp, fried oysters, hot sauce all around....lawd that could get treacherous



Lawd that sounds good!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's my Lil firecracker!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

Hankus said:


> fried shrimp, fried oysters, hot sauce all around....lawd that could get treacherous



That sounds good! 

I got some kinda bacon wrapped shrimp stuffed with  jalepeno cream cheese when I bought groceries today. Haven't tried them yet but they look good on the package.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd that sounds good!!!



yessir it twas



Crickett said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> I got some kinda bacon wrapped shrimp stuffed with  jalepeno cream cheese when I bought groceries today. Haven't tried them yet but they look good on the package.



think tho, even fuzzy look good in the rite package


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yessir it twas
> 
> 
> 
> think tho, even fuzzy look good in the rite package


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2014)

...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yessir it twas
> 
> 
> 
> think tho, even fuzzy look good in the rite package


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> ...



looks good, you jus let us know if eatin them be bettern eatin the package


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2014)

gonna go try it again before church


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2014)

Grabbing a cup before heading out to the deer woods or I at least hope there are deer in the woods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

Lftt....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

Last day off and I gotta drive to Milledgeville to a 3 yr great neice birfday party.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off and I gotta drive to Milledgeville to a 3 yr great neice birfday party.



Awww shucks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Awww shucks!!





Ain't gonna stay long, carry a pint of likker for ride home!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna stay long, carry a pint of likker for ride home!!



No need to stay long.....she's havin another one next year too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

Gonna ride over to my older brothers this afternoon and cook some BBQ'd skrimps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No need to stay long.....she's havin another one next year too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

In a skillet on da stovetop floatin in beer, hot sauce, and seasoning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Lawd...I remember all those little kiddy party's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> In a skillet on da stovetop floatin in beer, hot sauce, and seasoning.





That sounds good, take some pics and post up the recipe!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sounds good, take some pics and post up the recipe!!



Will do, Hoss!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

Later, may climb in a stand when I get home . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later, may climb in a stand when I get home . .



Hope you got a safety belt!! 

Take Care BrokeBackBro.....tell MizDawn HI


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2014)

Spent the weekend in Talbot Co. Seen deer on every hunt... Daughter is ticked that I didn't let her shoot the basket 8 we seen. The boy had deer every hunt also, I got him on a short leash also... Trying to teach them to let them walk might be harder than teaching them to deer hunt all together... They are like trigger happy newbies when it comes to deer hunting.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 19, 2014)

Trigger happy newbies - ha!   Can get any of us on any given hunt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2014)

They all eat good! Cept them big ol tuff bucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Spent the weekend in Talbot Co. Seen deer on every hunt... Daughter is ticked that I didn't let her shoot the basket 8 we seen. The boy had deer every hunt also, I got him on a short leash also... Trying to teach them to let them walk might be harder than teaching them to deer hunt all together... They are like trigger happy newbies when it comes to deer hunting.





At their age BOG, to keep them interested, and wanting to keep going, let 'em pull the trigga, just my worthless opinion.  They've had some good success at a young age, keep 'em in the game.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2014)

took me 10 years to untrigger happy, letem shoot long as ya can afford the processor fee. Better, let em process em, that'll let em slow down with out them feelin limited by you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

Reckon I'm gonna watch the idiots go round and round at Talladegha . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2014)

oh yeah, and I'm still known to be trigger happy


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'm gonna watch the idiots go round and round at Talladegha . .



jus hit ff till ya see one turn right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

First time in 17 years i missec opening day of deer season.  First time ever i didnt go at all opening weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

Being responsible stinks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Being responsible stinks!



Don't it, though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't it, though.



Iv always been pretty responsible but having a little one makes things sooo much different!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv always been pretty responsible but having a little one makes things sooo much different!


Just wait. You got a lot of appointments, games, meetings in your future.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't think I've missed an opener since I was 12. Didn't have a place too go without an invite before then.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wait. You got a lot of appointments, games, meetings in your future.



Thats the stuff im looking forward to.  Right now all i can do is look at him, feed  him, change diapers and try to figure out why hes crying.  I am ready to start teaching him stuff.  Take him hunting, fishing etc


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I don't think I've missed an opener since I was 12. Didn't have a place too go without an invite before then.



Had the money for a club this year but with the baby on the way i decided to save it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats the stuff im looking forward to.  Right now all i can do is look at him, feed  him, change diapers and try to figure out why hes crying.  I am ready to start teaching him stuff.  Take him hunting, fishing etc



herd dat



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had the money for a club this year but with the baby on the way i decided to save it.



probably the best idea


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

Lol!  Litlle fella is fighting sleep right now.  Lays his head on LMS   shoullder , looks up real fasr and starts laughing and cooing.   Hes a mess.  He ate some banana baby food today


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2014)

corndawg an tater salit


ain't no nanners to be had or I'd had nanner sammich an tater salit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

Quack sell you that corndog?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

418 im here.  Morning folks.  I see gobble is down there getting the coffee ready


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack sell you that corndog?



Quack moonlighting at the fair again?

Would a cup of coffee make this Moanday morning better?

If so have a cup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks gobble


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

Mernin!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks gobble





blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!!!



yw

mornin bog


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy "Moanday" Morning to you Gobblin, HFH, and Blood.  Dang the weekend came and went in a hurry for me.  It left me with plenty of sore muscles from some hard physical work on my end.  Had to completely replace my main gate and it was difficult working alone with a new 75 pound post and getting it installed to hang the gate on.  I was on the "business end" of a pair of hole-diggers for several hours just trying to dig a new hole through some very hard ground.  Finally got it completed yesterday afternoon and it should work fine for another 55 years just like the old one.   

Spent a few hours in a deer stand Saturday and Sunday mornings as well.  Saw lots of deer but they weren't the one that I was waiting on.  At least it was enjoyable watching the deer come within a few yards of me on both days.

Now it is time to drink a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee so that I can get fully awake and be a productive citizen today.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Monday Morning coffee is always special. Thanks Mr Gobblein.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm up, we'll see bout the at em later


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

I certain that I like being at hunting camp better than being at work...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Morning, glad its Monday so i can catch up on some rest.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, glad its Monday so i can catch up on some rest.



I admire your work ethic... Keep up da good work Muddy Buddy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

morning folks, Im back.
Anyone have any luck this weekend?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 20, 2014)

Good mornin, Driveler's

Boom Boom, I lowered the boom on one. Doe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Good mornin, Driveler's
> 
> Boom Boom, I lowered the boom on one. Doe



 good deal K


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I admire your work ethic... Keep up da good work Muddy Buddy!


It aint easy.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks, Im back.
> Anyone have any luck this weekend?



First weekend that i can remember i didnt even get to go. Worked Friday night till 1 on a truck, up on it again all day Sat. and Sun.
Now i feel guilty that i didnt go. Still dont know if i'm gonna finish the truck in time


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 20, 2014)

I gotz a basket 8 saturday morning and a doe saturday evening


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Good mornin, Driveler's
> 
> Boom Boom, I lowered the boom on one. Doe





hdm03 said:


> I gotz a basket 8 saturday morning and a doe saturday evening


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

K and HDM should post pics...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

wonder if keebs seen one?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

bet she missed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

"click"


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 20, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Mornin`. Been a good weekend. Enjoyed some fine sunrises and sunsets in the woods and swamp, passed up 7 bucks and 9 does over the past 2 days, popped a coyote, saw 2 more, and saw a bobcat as well. The Redhead got to watch 2 big bucks tie up in a fight right at dark, less than 20 yards from her while she was in her blind. They would never be still enough for her to shoot the bigger one, so she just enjoyed the show. 

Got to carry the river boat in for service this mornin`. It`s fixin` to be called into some serious action in the big swamp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Mornin kids....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats KMc and hdm03!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Been a good weekend. Enjoyed some fine sunrises and sunsets in the woods and swamp, passed up 7 bucks and 9 does over the past 2 days, popped a coyote, saw 2 more, and saw a bobcat as well. The Redhead got to watch 2 big bucks tie up in a fight right at dark, less than 20 yards from her while she was in her blind. They would never be still enough for her to shoot the bigger one, so she just enjoyed the show.
> 
> Got to carry the river boat in for service this mornin`. It`s fixin` to be called into some serious action in the big swamp.



Don't necessarily have to bag one to call it a successful, memorable hunt with action like that, IMO.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks, Im back.
> Anyone have any luck this weekend?



Shot a doe Saturday morning and my son shot one Saturday evening. We saw some bucks but nothing worth dropping the hammer on.



kmckinnie said:


> Good mornin, Driveler's
> 
> Boom Boom, I lowered the boom on one. Doe





hdm03 said:


> I gotz a basket 8 saturday morning and a doe saturday evening



Good deal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't necessarily have to bag one to call it a successful, memorable hunt with action like that, IMO.





And all this was within a mile of my house.   

I`ve never in all my life had an unsuccessful hunt. They are all good to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And all this was within a mile of my house.
> 
> I`ve never in all my life had an unsuccessful hunt. They are all good to me.



Yessir.....that's exactly what I meant. 

Now fishin...that's a different story.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.....that's exactly what I meant.
> 
> Now fishin...that's a different story.





Yea, I can identify with that. That first run out in St Joe Bay with my new boat...that was a bad day...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I can identify with that. That first run out in St Joe Bay with my new boat...that was a bad day...



You all healed up, or.....are you still feelin some of the after effects of that?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hiya galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Shot a doe Saturday morning and my son shot one Saturday evening. We saw some bucks but nothing worth dropping the hammer on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good job, W2H!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You all healed up, or.....are you still feelin some of the after effects of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya galfriend!





My right wrist still hurts from that episode, and I probably should have had it looked at. Oh well, that`s Nicodemus for you.  

I`ll tell you true, that rattled my cage.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it....I missed ya!
> 
> Got some GREAT news from Jag's Social worker.....they got him into a network/employment agency for special needs' persons. We will have to provide transportation if it all works out. Of course, it could take some time though.
> 
> He sure was HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!


Awww, that's great, Jeff!!! 'in something comes of it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if keebs seen one?


Glad you asked.............   I had a "first"!
I got to my spot Sat. am right at 7:00......... (early for me, right Mud?!?!) Anyway...... just a few minutes later I hear *something* the sun is finally kinda shining through the trees and I see a "blur" of brown, then a smaller blur of brown followed with a *bleat*.......... I thought to myself, dang, they were in a hurry wait, I bet they're being chased!!!!!! Sure enough, here comes a buck, sniffin the ground trailing them!  I've never witnessed a buck chasing a doe, now I can say I have!
THAT was all I saw the whole weekend........ but I had to change spots, neighbors didn't mow me a shooting lane like they had said they would...... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet she missed





havin_fun_huntin said:


> "click"


 really?

MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Awww, that's great, Jeff!!! 'in something comes of it!
> 
> Glad you asked.............   I had a "first"!
> I got to my spot Sat. am right at 7:00......... (early for me, right Mud?!?!) Anyway...... just a few minutes later I hear *something* the sun is finally kinda shining through the trees and I see a "blur" of brown, then a smaller blur of brown followed with a *bleat*.......... I thought to myself, dang, they were in a hurry wait, I bet they're being chased!!!!!! Sure enough, here comes a buck, sniffin the ground trailing them!  I've never witnessed a buck chasing a doe, now I can say I have!
> ...



  next time you gots to whistle


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> next time you gots to whistle


Didn't think about that............ I have bleated before & had a doe come back & stomp at me!
OH, forgot, I still got deer meat this weekend!  Had a friend harvest one and when she saw how small it was she was embarrassed to take it to a processor so she calls me & J to come teach her how to skin it!  Shared a ham, shoulder, heart & back strap with us!  Hey, that means I can say I got deer on opening weekend, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Didn't think about that............ I have bleated before & had a doe come back & stomp at me!
> OH, forgot, I still got deer meat this weekend!  Had a friend harvest one and when she saw how small it was she was embarrassed to take it to a processor so she calls me & J to come teach her how to skin it!  Shared a ham, shoulder, heart & back strap with us!  Hey, that means I can say I got deer on opening weekend, right?





Yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Awww, that's great, Jeff!!! 'in something comes of it!
> 
> Glad you asked.............   I had a "first"!
> I got to my spot Sat. am right at 7:00......... (early for me, right Mud?!?!) Anyway...... just a few minutes later I hear *something* the sun is finally kinda shining through the trees and I see a "blur" of brown, then a smaller blur of brown followed with a *bleat*.......... I thought to myself, dang, they were in a hurry wait, I bet they're being chased!!!!!! Sure enough, here comes a buck, sniffin the ground trailing them!  I've never witnessed a buck chasing a doe, now I can say I have!
> ...



Keebs.....as Nic and I were discussing above.....that was a successful hunt, period. You were there, they were there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My right wrist still hurts from that episode, and I probably should have had it looked at. Oh well, that`s Nicodemus for you.
> 
> I`ll tell you true, that rattled my cage.



Too close for comfort!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs.....as Nic and I were discussing above.....that was a successful hunt, period. You were there, they were there.




Oh, for those of you that have tried my mango jam............... thoughts on processing same but adding jalapeno pepper........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh, for those of you that have tried my mango jam............... thoughts on processing same but adding jalapeno pepper........



Do I really need to reply????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do I really need to reply????




Jeff said peppers make errthang better


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff said peppers make errthang better



Possum innards and peppers!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

What i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Hay mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Mudro!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 20, 2014)

Mornin y'all!

Daughter is mad....she missed a doe yesterday morning! 



Keebs said:


> Oh, for those of you that have tried my mango jam............... thoughts on processing same but adding jalapeño pepper........




Need some peppers??? I had to freeze about 20-30 yesterday. We got more than I know what to do with. For some reason these pepper plants started putting out late & then they just keep putting out. 


Jeff C. said:


> Do I really need to reply????


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Daughter is mad....she missed a doe yesterday morning!
> 
> ...




Those pepper plants sense that winter is almost here and that they will die, so they want insure more seed for next year. Same principle applies to okra. That`s why old folks used to "whip" okra with a switch, to make it produce more. They`d take an ax and make a good hard chop into a pecan tree to make it produce more too. 

Kinda like a threat, I reckon.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Those pepper plants sense that winter is almost here and that they will die, so they want insure more seed for next year. Same principle applies to okra. That`s why old folks used to "whip" okra with a switch, to make it produce more. They`d take an ax and make a good hard chop into a pecan tree to make it produce more too.
> 
> Kinda like a threat, I reckon.



 

These didn't really put out many to start with but right before we moved they got so overloaded with peppers the plants started to sag to one side. The peppers weren't quite big enough to pick yet though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Interesting, useless factoid.  Was talking to a guy from teh experiment station teh other day.  He told me they run die in pecan trees (not under pressure) it takes a Pecan tree roughly 30 minutes to pump die from the base of the tree till it comes out the leaves.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Awww, that's great, Jeff!!! 'in something comes of it!
> 
> Glad you asked.............   I had a "first"!
> I got to my spot Sat. am right at 7:00......... (early for me, right Mud?!?!) Anyway...... just a few minutes later I hear *something* the sun is finally kinda shining through the trees and I see a "blur" of brown, then a smaller blur of brown followed with a *bleat*.......... I thought to myself, dang, they were in a hurry wait, I bet they're being chased!!!!!! Sure enough, here comes a buck, sniffin the ground trailing them!  I've never witnessed a buck chasing a doe, now I can say I have!
> ...


Awesome, i didnt even get to go



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hay mud


Hay!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Those pepper plants sense that winter is almost here and that they will die, so they want insure more seed for next year. Same principle applies to okra. That`s why old folks used to "whip" okra with a switch, to make it produce more. They`d take an ax and make a good hard chop into a pecan tree to make it produce more too.
> 
> Kinda like a threat, I reckon.


Hmmm , never heard of that, I'm gonna take an ax to my pecans and give them their final warning.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 20, 2014)

I usually give my a strong talkin' to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I usually give my a strong talkin' to



uh.. DO WHAT?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

maybe I need to play music for my grass when it rains so itll be happy and not grow?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 20, 2014)

i don't know


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do I really need to reply????





mudracing101 said:


> What i miss?


 deer hunting?


Crickett said:


> Need some peppers??? I had to freeze about 20-30 yesterday. We got more than I know what to do with. For some reason these pepper plants started putting out late & then they just keep putting out.


I was given a PILE of them back in the summer & froze them, trying to think of different ways to use them!


Nicodemus said:


> Those pepper plants sense that winter is almost here and that they will die, so they want insure more seed for next year. Same principle applies to okra. That`s why old folks used to "whip" okra with a switch, to make it produce more. They`d take an ax and make a good hard chop into a pecan tree to make it produce more too.
> 
> Kinda like a threat, I reckon.


yep, my okra is still producing!
Oh, Nic?  You have a jar of Mango Jam in a *redneck* drinking jar at my house with your name on it...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Another GREAT weekend. 


Sure does make for a yucky Monday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Saturday night LMS went to Macon to some haunted house.  I stayed home and spent time with Gage.  Everything went great till right before time to give him a bath.  He raised cane till i got him in the tub. Once I got him washed and dried to started screaming again.  It was a battle of the wills and he almost won.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Another GREAT weekend.
> 
> 
> Sure does make for a yucky Monday.


ain't that the truth?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Saturday night LMS went to Macon to some haunted house.  I stayed home and spent time with Gage.  Everything ent great till right before time to give him a back.  He raised cane till i got him on the tub. Once I got him washed and dried to started screaming again.  It was a battle of the wills and he almost won.


bless your heart............ you're gonna have to come up with *something* that clicks for just you two........ music, riding, singing, something that he'll associate with just you.  Those 2 weeks with Mama made a strong bond, gonna make it harder for you for a bit, but you will make it, I'm sure of it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't that the truth?
> 
> bless your heart............ you're gonna have to come up with *something* that clicks for just you two........ music, riding, singing, something that he'll associate with just you.  Those 2 weeks with Mama made a strong bond, gonna make it harder for you for a bit, but you will make it, I'm sure of it!



Nah, we had a good time except for those 15 minutes or so.  We laughed, smiled face silly faces..  He was just tired adn ready for his bottle and wanted the WHOLE WORLD to know


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Nic just lOOks @ his pepper plants and pecan trees.

Can't tell this to da Jag, he'll be out there for a week hollerin' atem or beat'em half to deaf!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic just lOOks @ his pepper plants and pecan trees.
> 
> Can't tell this to da Jag, he'll be out there for a week hollerin' atem or beat'em half to deaf!




best crop ever


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah, we had a good time except for those 15 minutes or so.  We laughed, smiled face silly faces..  He was just tired adn ready for his bottle and wanted the WHOLE WORLD to know





Jeff C. said:


> Nic just lOOks @ his pepper plants and pecan trees.
> 
> Can't tell this to da Jag, he'll be out there for a week hollerin' atem or beat'em half to deaf!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



 Oh no you don't!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic just lOOks @ his pepper plants and pecan trees.
> 
> Can't tell this to da Jag, he'll be out there for a week hollerin' atem or beat'em half to deaf!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh no you don't!


you catch me every time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

We got a ton of peanuts to boil up.
Don't tell KYDAWG.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

kyd loved boiled P nuts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

dont he mud


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got a ton of peanuts to boil up.
> Don't tell KYDAWG.


I won't tell!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I still believe... it's over


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you catch me every time!



I cain't pay da bills, but I pay attention!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I cain't pay da bills, but I pay attention!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

What's ova


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's ova



Deer eve?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

I love me some boiled pnuts


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

<-----------Some type of lasagna/pasta stuff wiff skillet fried messican cone bread!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Some type of lasagna/pasta stuff wiff skillet fried messican cone bread!


fried running gear of cheekun, greens & squash casserole........... saving my other 1/2 of the pork chop for tomorrow........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Cooked this yesterday evenin for my brother and sil.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2014)

cheekun burrito an a bajamountaindew


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2014)

and changed my oil


shop days don ay as well, but I gets my stuff done better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

coffee 4 lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Where errbody go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Over yonder.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup over yonder


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

These New fangled drivelers ain't got nuttin on da Old'uns.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Over yonder.



have a good weekend down souf?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dale Earnhardt SR. was a better driver than Jimmy Johnson is now


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

no wonder, I was over here...............------------------->


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> These New fangled drivelers ain't got nuttin on da Old'uns.



 I cant do it alone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> have a good weekend down souf?



ALWAYS! 

Ate my fill of grilt oysters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no wonder, I was over here...............------------------->



LOL ing​


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ALWAYS!
> 
> Ate my fill of grilt oysters.



 think I told you the wrong name of that landing the other day BTW


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> think I told you the wrong name of that landing the other day BTW



Yep. I think you did too. Morgan didn't know where in the world I was talkin about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant do it alone


but you've made some very valiant efforts in the past!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> ALWAYS!
> 
> Ate my fill of grilt oysters.


I think I heard the music all the way to my place!


Jeff C. said:


> LOL ing​


                                                                                 ufunnyman


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs?


what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. I think you did too. Morgan didn't know where in the world I was talkin about.



I think it was Dykes landing?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 20, 2014)

crap?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I think I heard the music all the way to my place!
> 
> 
> :



Don't know about the music, but you should have been able to hear the Georgia game. 
Outside stereo on HIGH. TV on with sound down. Inside radio on HIGH. This is what me and sista came home to. I couldn't hear myself THINK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think it was Dykes landing?



She was naming off stuff, but none of it sounded familiar to me. But then again, I don't go many place to party other than the house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hankus texted me, but I didn't have service till we started home Sunday. Sorry Hankus. I figured a reply weren't necessary Sunday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Am I the only one on herea


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Fine. I'll just turn da music up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but you've made some very valiant efforts in the past!
> 
> I think I heard the music all the way to my place!
> 
> ...



U started it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know about the music, but you should have been able to hear the Georgia game.
> Outside stereo on HIGH. TV on with sound down. Inside radio on HIGH. This is what me and sista came home to. I couldn't hear myself THINK.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I was in da Cafe'!
 nice tunes though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Is this the cartoon network?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Fun aint it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> U started it!


 I couldn't get my print to stay on the side like yours........... you musta hexed me again!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Is this the cartoon network?


Yup.......... exit, strange left!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Is this the cartoon network?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fun aint it.



I'm gettin bored!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Strange left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Mud?.....hdm03?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin bored!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

I can understand cartoons. I liked Donald Duck Dynasty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

I like Rug Rats. It's a good cartoon.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

what's up doc?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

I liked Deputy Dawg.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

nushin better than Flintstones and the Jetsons


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what's up doc?



Hard to beat Ol Bugs!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hard to beat Ol Bugs!!!


 that & the road runner and I had Daddy's company on Saturday mornings! Lawd, I miss hearing his laugh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bout that magic moment.

It's been a long bad ol Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that magic moment.
> 
> It's been a long bad ol Monday.



TC....msH22!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that magic moment.
> 
> It's been a long bad ol Monday.


and payroll week............... Later Sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Bout that time!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout that time!


coffee, comin up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> coffee, comin up!



Irish....to be specific!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

So thirsty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

I love me some cartoons


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm all alone


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll just go watch some cartoons


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm already lol-ing at bugs face


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Chiefdrunkbro hole?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I can understand cartoons. I liked Donald Duck Dynasty.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like Rug Rats. It's a good cartoon.





Keebs said:


> what's up doc?





KyDawg said:


> I liked Deputy Dawg.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> nushin better than Flintstones and the Jetsons





Jeff C. said:


> Hard to beat Ol Bugs!!!





Keebs said:


> that & the road runner and I had Daddy's company on Saturday mornings! Lawd, I miss hearing his laugh!





Dang, Ya'll left out Mighty Mouse, Huckleberry Hound, Bullwinkle,  Tom and Jerry.......................and when they went off, you could sit back and watch The Real McCoys, Fury, and then Sky King at noon every Saturday.  Now those were the days for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> So thirsty.


cute, very cute.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like ya'll had a good weekend !!  Finally got my bird field prepped.  Gotta work next 2 nights then off til Sat night !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

i dont got it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Nephew kilt a big ole hawg at the plantation yesterday eve, joker had some cutters on him too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew kilt a big ole hawg at the plantation yesterday eve, joker had some cutters on him too.



No pics?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like ya'll had a good weekend !!  Finally got my bird field prepped.  Gotta work next 2 nights then off til Sat night !!




I'm off til Saturday moanin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No pics?





Yeah he sent me pics, but can't figure out how to forward them to my email ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

save your email as a contact in your phone.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like ya'll had a good weekend !!  Finally got my bird field prepped.  Gotta work next 2 nights then off til Sat night !!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah he sent me pics, but can't figure out how to forward them to my email ???


yeah, what Leroy sez...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> save your email as a contact in your phone.



He can name it "The Luv Connection"


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> save your email as a contact in your phone.




bingo!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

Beautiful day today!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful day today!


 yeah it is!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Later ya'll , its time to make like a tree and leave.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Mud came by making alot of noise.  then he yelled at me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Im very sad


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll , its time to make like a tree and leave.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> fluffy came by making alot of noise.  then he yelled at me


didja yell back at'em?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im very sad


bless your heart................ ok, I'm outta here..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't hear anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart................ ok, I'm outta here..........



C ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> didja yell back at'em?


No, im too nice for that 


Keebs said:


> bless your heart................ ok, I'm outta here..........



have a goodun, go get in the stand!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Wife makin some kinda cheekun stir fry . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> deer hunting?
> 
> I was given a PILE of them back in the summer & froze them, trying to think of different ways to use them!
> 
> ...





Keebs, you a genuwine Sweetheart!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife makin some kinda cheekun stir fry . . .


kinda liking that new avatar 


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you a genuwine Sweetheart!



that she is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Nic, you interested in a tennis shoe bird hunt ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 20, 2014)

C ya folks, going to the part time job, gonna be a long night


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, you interested in a tennis shoe bird hunt ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

Shicken alfraido and steamed broccory


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like ya'll had a good weekend !!  Finally got my bird field prepped.  Gotta work next 2 nights then off til Sat night !!



Ummmmmmm, I like shooting birds.y


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Shicken alfraido and steamed broccory



H22 all ova the grill. Went to M and T meats. Got tons of peanuts too. Juss gotta wash em up. They kinda sandy. OH and got sn awesome cat face to mount his double on from last year. We'x runnin out of space to hang wildlife.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, i can't type on this thang. Can't wait to git the puter fixed so we can play in the cafe again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

No clappy smiley


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

11 1/2 mo hrs to go !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 all ova the grill. Went to M and T meats. Got tons of peanuts too. Juss gotta wash em up. They kinda sandy. OH and got sn awesome cat face to mount his double on from last year. We'x runnin out of space to hang wildlife.



No such thing.... Take down them family pictures an make more room on da wall ya silly womanz!!!

Tell Chris I said hello and I love him!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 1/2 mo hrs to go !!



Idjit!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 1/2 mo hrs to go !!


Did anyone but me notice he compltely missed my post about birds


blood on the ground said:


> No such thing.... Take down them family pictures an make more room on da wall ya silly womanz!!!
> 
> Tell Chris I said hello and I love him!!!



H22 said we need wood. He will pay for it and cook whatever your fine wife wants to eat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmmm, I like shooting birds.y





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did anyone but me notice he compltely missed my post about birds
> 
> 
> H22 said we need wood. He will pay for it and cook whatever your fine wife wants to eat.





Naw, I saw it !!    Will let you know . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, I saw it !!    Will let you know . .



You best, they bout got me talked into shootin a hawg. I like wings much more betta.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 20, 2014)

hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!!!




Hiya Chiefbro !! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You best, they bout got me talked into shootin a hawg. I like wings much more betta.





I like to hear 'em SQUEAL when ya choot 'em !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> hey



Hey Wy! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How you doin Quackerbro? Just 2 nights....that should fly by for you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Wy!
> 
> 
> 
> How you doin Quackerbro? Just 2 nights....that should fly by for you!





Doin purty good Chief, back and leg aren't bothering me !!!


I sure hope so !!


How's your back holdin up ???  Still on da ice ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doin purty good Chief, back and leg aren't bothering me !!!
> 
> 
> I sure hope so !!
> ...



Take it one day at a time Hoss, as soon as I feel it i put it on for 20 mins or so!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Take it one day at a time Hoss, as soon as I feel it i put it on for 20 mins or so!





Good deal !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2014)

bowl of Hateras red an a bottle of cheekun soup


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2014)

I gots my tinnyshoes


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I gots my tinnyshoes



I ain't got nairn.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2014)

mud as well hom03 this dert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Back to readin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

Wonder what happened to "SirDuke???"


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Tell Chalkmine I said woof woof, he'll know what you mean.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Tell Chalkmine I said woof woof, he'll know what you mean.





Charlie gotta bad limp, not sure what's wrong with him, he doesn't even want to ride ??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like he may be getting old Mil.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like he may be getting old Mil.





Thinking he mighta stepped in a hole, or sumpin ??  He'll be alright in a day, or two.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2014)

sup..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Tell Chalkmine I said woof woof, he'll know what you mean.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie gotta bad limp, not sure what's wrong with him, he doesn't even want to ride ??





KyDawg said:


> Sounds like he may be getting old Mil.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking he mighta stepped in a hole, or sumpin ??  He'll be alright in a day, or two.




After reading back, I'm thinking that I must feel like Chalk Mine Charlie or even the entire Atlanta Falcons team because I feel like I got into one heck of a fight and everyone except me had some big old baseball bats or something and they all whipped up on me during the night.  On the other hand, You can just call me, "Uncle Joe because I am moving kinda slow" at the junction this morning.  I've got  a shipment to pick up at the truck lines this morning at 6 AM and get it processed and delivered today.

Sure wish that I had a cup or three of Gobblin's hot fresh brewed coffee to get fully awake.




On the other hand, maybe I am getting kind of old !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Morning everyone! You could cut the fog with a knife outside this morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone! You could cut the fog with a knife outside this morning!



Sounds like the coffee I wanted to make but this is just a little thinner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

Saw another BIG buck around 4am on my way to Deepstep a lil while ago.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, gotta meeting . . 



Morning all !!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw another BIG buck around 4am on my way to Deepstep a lil while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pewpewpew..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

T.P. said:


> pewpewpew..





It ain't been that long ago I wouldn't thought twice . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Mornin.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw another BIG buck around 4am on my way to Deepstep a lil while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deepstep is the place to hunt in Washington co! My buddy got trail cam pics of a bear about 5 yrs ago in Deepstep..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Mornin`....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`....



When did you come across this beauty?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> When did you come across this beauty?




That one was a while back. It was only about 30 inches long, but full of fire. I played with it, took a few pictures, and let it go unharmed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Worked late last night.  Got to go back in tonight
  lovin the extra money


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what happened to "SirDuke???"


He just had a heart cath done, haven't heard the results on it yet....... he be on FB though, still EMT'ing down south though!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`....


cut that out!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Good Morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He just had a heart cath done, haven't heard the results on it yet....... he be on FB though, still EMT'ing down south though!
> 
> cut that out!





I ain`t!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t!


 you ain't playin nice dis moanin, suh!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He just had a heart cath done, haven't heard the results on it yet....... he be on FB though, still EMT'ing down south though!
> 
> cut that out!



I figured he had been over in the pf and had an attitude.  

morning late arrivals to the driveler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you ain't playin nice dis moanin, suh!





Actually, I am. And I have a gift for you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I figured he had been over in the pf and had an attitude.
> 
> morning late arrivals to the driveler.


Me thinks he is reverting to his old ways........... I need to get some mango jam to him asap to sweeten him up!


Nicodemus said:


> Actually, I am. And I have a gift for you.


I'm almost too scared to ask...........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

I got some news!
I am invited to hunt this Saturday on the property next to where I killed my first (and only) deer!! I.Am.STOKED!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.


hi.there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got some news!
> I am invited to hunt this Saturday on the property next to where I killed my first (and only) deer!! I.Am.STOKED!!!



Send me a Live from the tree pic and updates


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Send me a Live from the tree pic and updates


I'll try!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Me thinks he is reverting to his old ways........... I need to get some mango jam to him asap to sweeten him up!
> 
> I'm almost too scared to ask...........





I only used it one deer season, then put it up when I got a bigger one. It`s practically brand new.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I only used it one deer season, then put it up when I got a bigger one. It`s practically brand new.
> 
> Merry Christmas.



That's AWESOME!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I only used it one deer season, then put it up when I got a bigger one. It`s practically brand new.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


OH WOW!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> OH WOW!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now you GOTS to git a deer this weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> OH WOW!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!





You welcome, and you deserve it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.



LOL @ avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Stoopid email ain't workin.  I got expenses to turn in


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Stoopid pharmacy gave me the wrong meds too, now I gotta go take these back and get the correct mg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C.=


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now you GOTS to git a deer this weekend.


       


Nicodemus said:


> You welcome, and you deserve it.


 


Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid pharmacy gave me the wrong meds too, now I gotta go take these back and get the correct mg.


dang that sux!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=





Keebs said:


> dang that sux!



Plus....stoopid insurance is making us start getting prescriptions through mail order, said it is cheaper will save one copay. If the pharmacy can't get it right while I'm sitting @ the window, what is mail order going to be like?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

JeffC= taz devil


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Driveler is kickin today!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Plus....stoopid insurance is making us start getting prescriptions through mail order, said it is cheaper will save one copay. If the pharmacy can't get it right while I'm sitting @ the window, what is mail order going to be like?


 ain't it............ just thank Ohdummabama.......


Jeff C. said:


> Driveler is kickin today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Slow up in herea.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slow up in herea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Keebs =  two


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slow up in herea.


Make that yo avatar



Keebs said:


>


You should of been Granny, you know tweety birds granny


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

All these looney tunes pics makin me happy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm smilin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

I would change my avi, but when I try to put it back to my original, it won't work from my work computer and my home computer is out of service.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

I cant help but wonder if muds avatar is a tribute to Nic?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Chris can be Foghorn leg horn


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant help but wonder if muds avatar is a tribute to Nic?





mudracing101 said:


> Chris can be Foghorn leg horn



Too late


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Make that yo avatar
> 
> 
> You should of been Granny, you know tweety birds granny


You gonna be in towuble mister. but..........












mudracing101 said:


> I'm smilin



Really?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mud yous got a PM.  

it made me giggle till.. well, youll see


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Make that yo avatar
> 
> 
> You should of been Granny, you know tweety birds granny


but I be one of da hawtest granny's YOU know!not!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would change my avi, but when I try to put it back to my original, it won't work from my work computer and my home computer is out of service.


I know a couple folks that could do it for you............ juss sayin...........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

alcohol level falling........class.......jus wanna drank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chris can be Foghorn leg horn



This would be Chris.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Mud, did i hear boom speakers in your truck yesterday?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This would be Chris.



 poor Chris


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This would be Chris.



meep meep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally got into my email and sent expenses, but can't get a picher text to go through of something I wanted to show yall this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. = not having a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. = not having a good day.



That's what I get for tryin to be useful!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This would be Chris.


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. = not having a good day.


bless his heart................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Gonna give Billy a call....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I get for tryin to be useful!



Yep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

well, I killed the driveler.. off to youtube land... again


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Stalker?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

Great post


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This would be Chris.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, did i hear boom speakers in your truck yesterday?


Yes sir, i got that boom boom boom



Jeff C. said:


> hdm03?



Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

HFH= sooooo 2000 late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, i got that boom boom boom
> 
> 
> 
> Homo3?



I'm tryin to be nice....I tink he mad @ us!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH= sooooo 2000 late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Foghorn = deprived


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Foghorn = deprived



 funny you mention that just as I was sending you that PM


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Taz devil = mean Momma.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, i got that boom boom boom


I'm all about that bass, that bass..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm all about that bass, that bass..........



 Keebs? is that you?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs? is that you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to be nice....I tink he mad @ us!


Really? Well he needs to grow up.!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs? is that you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

its ok hdm03+ im still your + 
just dont get no idears


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Mud, what you got in your truck, speaker wise?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Plus....stoopid insurance is making us start getting prescriptions through mail order, said it is cheaper will save one copay. If the pharmacy can't get it right while I'm sitting @ the window, what is mail order going to be like?



Actually mine are always right through mail order.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, what you got in your truck, speaker wise?



Old Stuff, very old , pioneer 12's. Sony explode amp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Old Stuff, very old , pioneer 12's. Sony explode amp



nern wrong with that.

I had 2 Jl audio 12s  W4s hooked to a 1600 watt mono block amp at one time... It was too much but when I was younger iI loved it.  It would make LMS hair stand up and her necklace stand straight out when it hit.    Gotta admit, I WISH i had my money back that i spent on systems when I was younger.

Dont miss all that now


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

hey little lady


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

Y'all _have_ turned this place into cartoon network


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Y'all _have_ turned this place into cartoon network



found you one too


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> found you one too



I was thinkin more like this....

and yes I know Tweety is _suppose_ to be a boy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> found you one too


perfect!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was thinkin more like this....
> 
> and yes I know Tweety is _suppose_ to be a boy.


 me some tweety bird!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was thinkin more like this....
> 
> and yes I know Tweety is _suppose_ to be a boy.



That'll work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Peanut butta and peppa jelly wiff chips!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Grilt hamburger wiff MUSTARD, mayo and pickles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't believe nobody picked.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe nobody picked.......



im sorry but that is VERY FITTING for bama... ole elmer had BAD luck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sorry but that is VERY FITTING for bama... ole elmer had BAD luck


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thats Bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe nobody picked.......





mudracing101 said:


> Thats Bama



stupid computer


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

pizza hut


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> found you one too



thats not a looney tunes ya idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> thats not a looney tunes ya idjit



she said cartoon network,idjit


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

country fried steak, mac n cheese and butter beans


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> thats not a looney tunes ya idjit



I wasn't gonna say nothing, but.......... idjit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> country fried steak, mac n cheese and butter beans



NO thanks just had pizza , thanks though


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Every one is looney tu.. awww just forget it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's homo3



Homo = stanky ladies man


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Peanut butta and peppa jelly wiff chips!!


left ova pork chop, greens & squash casserole..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's homo3


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Can we say booty on here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Homo took his plate and left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Eye wreckin so....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Booty?

Why yes Jeff, you can


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me some tweety bird!









mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's homo3


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's homo3





mudracing101 said:


> Homo = stanky ladies man



Dat was mean.....yall leave my lil buddy alone!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



 U too!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can we say booty on here?



Go for it Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Sent a picher text to my email, but email won't load da picher


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat was mean.....yall leave my lil buddy alone!



Sorry Jeffro. Just havin fun. Dont be so grown up all the time.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Jeff C Hole!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Yall ever watch Squidbillies?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C gonna send out strongly worded PMs on my behalf


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C gonna send out strongly worded PMs on my behalf



I'mon cuss them out hom0tree!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


didn't make the "real connection" until I posted!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

2 ninjy's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Jeffro. Just havin fun. Dont be so grown up all the time.





hdm03 said:


> Jeff C gonna send out strongly worded PMs on my behalf





Jeff C. said:


> I'mon cuss them out hom0tree!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon cuss them out hom0tree!



Aint nobody scared of an old broke back old timer. You wanna arm wrestle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> didn't make the "real connection" until I posted!



I got yo tweety bird!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint nobody scared of an old broke back old timer. You wanna arm wrestle.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> didn't make the "real connection" until I posted!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

's


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

keebs answer your phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Leroy call me


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Homo?3


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

lol's


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo?3



? placement fail 

Flop null and void......

hom03 wins!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Foghorn = youtube cornholin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ? placement fail
> 
> Flop null and void......
> 
> hom03 wins!!



No i meant to say Homo, then 3 therefore instead of calling him homo3 i called him a homo cause i can
WIN!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

mud = very hurtful


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2014)

or mud = man crush on homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No i meant to say Homo, then 3 therefore instead of calling him homo3 i called him a homo cause i can
> WIN!!



Yosemite = starting to sound like grumpy Ol man


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yosemite = starting to sound like grumpy Ol man



Just playin it for all its worth


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just playin it for all its worth



Yosemite = never give up!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


oh man, I can hear my Daddy just a bustin a gut on that one!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

I miss Looney Toons


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Foghorn = watchin Looney Toons


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Foghorn = watchin Looney Toons



I think erybody is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Great day, watchin cartoons


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think we should have a Halloween party and erybody dress like they avi.


Sept I can't change mines.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



  

Sounds familiar....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>






That's Cody's dog up one side and down the other. If he weren't already named when we rescued him, his name would be TAZ for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think we should have a Halloween party and erybody dress like they avi.
> 
> 
> Sept I can't change mines.



Somebody can!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody can!



It aint the changin part. The original avi is on my home computer and I wouldn't be able to put it back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Yo semite?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Bamm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Foghorn = watchin Looney Toons



busy with customers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Quack =


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint the changin part. The original avi is on my home computer and I wouldn't be able to put it back.



right clickn on your avatar and save it to your work computer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> right clickn on your avatar and save it to your work computer.



I did that, but when I tried to put it back on it said something about the file was in the wrong place or something. Can't remember.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

rhbama=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I did that, but when I tried to put it back on it said something about the file was in the wrong place or something. Can't remember.


   sure does dont it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think erybody is.


I got lost from bass to Come here Bae................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think we should have a Halloween party and erybody dress like they avi.
> 
> 
> Sept I can't change mines.


I LOVE Halloween!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint the changin part. The original avi is on my home computer and I wouldn't be able to put it back.


really?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I gotcha saved now, sista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

I called mud, and left him a message.  Bet hes gonna be confuzzled, "Whos Louie?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I gotcha saved now, sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Some dude name Louie called, i didnt answer, mama said dont talk to strangers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





was thinking more like shera, princess of power but hey, whatever makes you feel better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, I follow directions VERY WELL


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



 look at that avi


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> look at that avi



What's wrong with the one she had before that one. 


Hey Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs H made LOL for realz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs H made LOL for realz


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

I wish they'd jus tell me so I would know what's up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

hankus?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I wish they'd jus tell me so I would know what's up



Me too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Won mo minit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Hi!



High


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

BYE, have a nice day.. cannon ball


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Won mo minit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wish I could do a CANNONBALL. 


But NOoooooooooooooo it's too COLD.




Over and out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Not yet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

By Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish I could do a CANNONBALL.
> 
> 
> But NOoooooooooooooo it's too COLD.
> ...



You mean......meep meep!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> look at that avi





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's wrong with the one she had before that one.
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> By Keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Great Merciful Heavens.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs tu tu on a roll made me lol twicey


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Great Merciful Heavens.....


we got your avi picked out for you already!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

8 (1 members and 7 guests)
hey ninjas


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> we got your avi picked out for you already!



I gave up Taz just for Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Bullwinkle....

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gave up Taz just for Nic.



shouldnt mud get the robe and crown?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shouldnt mud get the robe and crown?



He ain't no kang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't no kang!



 Hear hear bullwinkle


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> we got your avi picked out for you already!





Who?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?



Thats mustard bro


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Who?



Yeah who??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

whut


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Who?


Jeff said Taz...........
I say.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Who?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

lissenin to the freshies discuss deer huntin......lawd fer stupid


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> lissenin to the freshies discuss deer huntin......lawd fer stupid



they still know how many they killed without thinkin......and they're sure they're pros


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Only hero I ever had.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

I need another drank


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Only hero I ever had.


 I juss.......... never mind............


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> they still know how many they killed without thinkin......and they're sure they're pros





They need to spend time in the woods before they preach. I mean real time, not just ever once in a while.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I need another drank


another? and you're in class???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey Nic..............
> 
> how 'bout.................



take that longhorn off his hat


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> take that longhorn off his hat


I dunno know how..........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They need to spend time in the woods before they preach. I mean real time, not just ever once in a while.



well one of em has killed 10, another don't hunt til the rut cause thats the only time to kill a good buck



Keebs said:


> another? and you're in class???



yes....yes....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Magilla?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dunno know how..........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Magilla?



was that the purple one


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> was that the purple one



ijit, that's grape ape


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dunno know how..........



Best I could do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

I skeered wid that rascal pointin guns at me


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

an that ijit wid the stick


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

mud wid a stick


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

mudstick


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

stickmud


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

I kilt da driveler yay


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


>


I fixed it, why'd you do that?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> Best I could do!





Hankus said:


> I kilt da driveler yay


NEVA!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Ya`ll be mindful. The everlastin` coyotes gonna eat everything that ain`t nailed down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I kilt da driveler yay



 thats my job


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yotes eat all the uncovered meat in the country


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yotes eat all the uncovered meat in the country





What is your experience with coyotes?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be mindful. The everlastin` coyotes gonna eat everything that ain`t nailed down.





bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yotes eat all the uncovered meat in the country





Nicodemus said:


> What is your experience with coyotes?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be mindful. The everlastin` coyotes gonna eat everything that ain`t nailed down.



We need to send them by the hundreds to Washington DC.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be mindful. The everlastin` coyotes gonna eat everything that ain`t nailed down.



that's what they tell me.....probably what happened to the great herds of free range cheekuns in the west


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> We need to send them by the hundreds to Washington DC.



a yote cain hold a chance battlin a politician


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> that's what they tell me.....probably what happened to the great herds of free range cheekuns in the west





Heap of them folks need to see what I see. But it`ll be a cold day before they set foot on land I got access to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be mindful. The everlastin` coyotes gonna eat everything that ain`t nailed down.



Won't git me.




Meep meep.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Heap of them folks need to see what I see. But it`ll be a cold day before they set foot on land I got access to.



I've hunted a few places that was loaded wid em an they had a more than normal impact. I spect the deer seein trouble is in the huntin methods or the "shoot a doe, save a trophy" ideals


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> What is your experience with coyotes?



They've started to become more aggressive and less fearful towards humans. 
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Coyote-Bites-Drags-Toddler-at-OC-Cemetery-216600781.html


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> stickmud





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Won't git me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> They've started to become more aggressive and less fearful towards humans.
> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Coyote-Bites-Drags-Toddler-at-OC-Cemetery-216600781.html





What is YOUR experience with coyotes?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> What is YOUR experience with coyotes?



Eat deer and turkey, get too close to me for my own comfort, come too close to my house.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Eat deer and turkey, get too close to me for my own comfort, come too close to my house.





Let me ask you this. How much time do you spend in the woods, and do you live in town or out in the country?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me ask you this. How much time do you spend in the woods, and do you live in town or out in the country?



I don't live in a neighborhood I don't live in the middle of no where.  How much time I spend in the woods... I hunted today for 3.5 hrs. Do you believe I shouldn't shoot coyotes on sight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I don't live in a neighborhood I don't live in the middle of no where.  How much time I spend in the woods... I hunted today for 3.5 hrs. Do you believe I shouldn't shoot coyotes on sight?





I`ll not tell you what you should or should not shoot. As an experienced woodsman and hunter, you already know what to shoot. Or not shoot. I saw my first coyote in Georgia 2 years before you were born. I shot it, and since then I`ve shot 5 more. I have no idea how many I just watched and let go. I actually shot #6 last Saturday mornin`. Because my friend who owns the land wants a few removed.

With time, comes experience. Do you know what experience is?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

I want a cool new avi


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll not tell you what you should or should not shoot. As an experienced woodsman and hunter, you already know what to shoot. Or not shoot. I saw my first coyote in Georgia 2 years before you were born. I shot it, and since then I`ve shot 5 more. I have no idea how many I just watched and let go. I actually shot #6 last Saturday mornin`. Because my friend who owns the land wants a few removed.
> 
> With time, comes experience. Do you know what experience is?



I'm learning experience but I can't seem to get enough of it


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I'm learning experience but I can't seem to get enough of it





Experience is not making the same mistake twice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Experience is not making the same mistake twice.



what it called when you do the same thing twice and expect different results


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I want a cool new avi





Nicodemus said:


> Experience is not making the same mistake twice.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

Found me one


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what it called when you do the same thing twice and expect different results





Stupidity.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what it called when you do the same thing twice and expect different results



Learnin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Learnin.



 sweet baby Jesus


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Even a cat won`t set on a hot tin roof twice.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Stupidity.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Found me one





Nicodemus said:


> Stupidity.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Learnin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Miss Crickett, mighty nice avatar...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Crickett, mighty nice avatar...



I like Lola. Y'all ever seen her when she's mad?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I like Lola. Y'all ever seen her when she's mad?





Can`t say that I have.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I like Lola. Y'all ever seen her when she's mad?



Well, she is a woman


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2014)

The Redhead should change hers to Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Found me one


fits you too!


Nicodemus said:


> Stupidity.


 I was gonna say "being a doofus" but we'll go with your definition............ 


Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead should change hers to Jessica Rabbit.


yep, that'd fit her to a "T"!

Ok.............that, that, that's all folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

Keebs, your on late


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2014)

never mind...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2014)

Where erey buddy at?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead should change hers to Jessica Rabbit.



 


Keebs said:


> fits you too!
> 
> I was gonna say "being a doofus" but we'll go with your definition............
> 
> ...



Except she's taller than me!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Except she's taller than me!



Don't feel bad Crickett, Brer Rabbit is taller than me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Crock pot deer roast, green beans, rice, and a big Ol cat head biscuit... Life is good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

Evenin !!! 11 1/2 mo hours !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Evenin gents!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin gents!



Evening Jeff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

Evenin Chiefbro, had to ice the back when I got home this morning.


You werkin BOG ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Chiefbro, had to ice the back when I got home this morning.
> 
> 
> You werkin BOG ??



About to head that way! I'm so freaking excited!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Chiefbro, had to ice the back when I got home this morning.
> 
> 
> You werkin BOG ??



Will apply shortly!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

Only eleben hrs to go !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Finishin off the BBQ'd shrimps!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

Wife brought me a work plate from IGA, fried cheekun, turnips and buttabeans, not home cookin, but not bad either !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2014)

It is time to watch some bb and probably fall asleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife brought me a work plate from IGA, fried cheekun, turnips and buttabeans, not home cookin, but not bad either !!



Sounds good to me...Hoss!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Finishin off the BBQ'd shrimps!



Sounds good Jeffro..



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife brought me a work plate from IGA, fried cheekun, turnips and buttabeans, not home cookin, but not bad either !!



They sold out the IGA in Warrenton, It's a Piggly Wiggly now. It was Gurley's IGA for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sounds good Jeffro..
> 
> 
> 
> They sold out the IGA in Warrenton, It's a Piggly Wiggly now. It was Gurley's IGA for as long as I can remember.





They closed Kitchens grocery in Gibson where we went to get ribeyes and fresh cheekuns too.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They closed Kitchens grocery in Gibson where we went to get ribeyes and fresh cheekuns too.



Yeah I know. It's sad because Kitchens was the best place to buy meat in the area. You, Susie and I made a few trips up that way. Sad to see for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah I know. It's sad because Kitchens was the best place to buy meat in the area. You, Susie and I made a few trips up that way. Sad to see for sure.





Sue been missing her Uncle Bobby . . 




She wants to ride on that back of that red Chevy . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sue been missing her Uncle Bobby . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

live from work!.... a dude got canned here today for shooting a gun at ground hogs...lol what a idjit!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> live from work!.... a dude got canned here today for shooting a gun at ground hogs...lol what a idjit!!!






Man you wouldn't believe what used to go on out here years ago, you couldn't load the deer into a tractor trailer that have been killed at the plant and in the mines.



Hate it for the guy, but that tweren't too bright of him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man you wouldn't believe what used to go on out here years ago, you couldn't load the deer into a tractor trailer that have been killed at the plant and in the mines.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate it for the guy, but that tweren't too bright of him.



yep.. we in the city limits also!  I like a rebel!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2014)

Our plant manager is trying to get it where we can hunt on company property, but our safety man doesn't want any part of it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> yep.. we in the city limits also!  I like a rebel!!!




City limits ???  Idjit !!! What caliber was he shooting ???




Wycliff said:


> Our plant manager is trying to get it where we can hunt on company property, but our safety man doesn't want any part of it





An excellent benefit we have is close to 20k acres of land scattered out in about 4 counties, anywhere from 50 acres to 2000 acres.  I'm surprised they haven't tried to lease it all out like another major Kaolin company has here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Whoa. Judt spent the last 3 hours in the pet emergency room. That Taz dog of my son's I was tslking about earlier just had a stroke. Me and the boy found a emergency care in Athens.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whoa. Judt spent the last 3 hours in the pet emergency room. That Taz dog of my son's I was tslking about earlier just had a stroke. Me and the boy found a emergency care in Athens.....





Dang Mandy, pup gonna be alright ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Not a good night.oh, and we rescued him and found out 
He's much older than we thought. Dawg bless Scooter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> City limits ???  Idjit !!! What caliber was he shooting ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40 cal.. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whoa. Judt spent the last 3 hours in the pet emergency room. That Taz dog of my son's I was tslking about earlier just had a stroke. Me and the boy found a emergency care in Athens.....


Dang, didn't know dogs could stroke out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Mandy, pup gonna be alright ??



Don't know. I aint going to work in the am. Gonna take him and xrays ct and such to our vet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know. I aint going to work in the am. Gonna take him and xrays ct and such to our vet





Hope everything turns out okay, prayers for your pup.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> 40 cal..
> 
> 
> Dang, didn't know dogs could stroke out!



It was aweful. One minit fine, next he was walkin like a rabid squirrel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

He aint got heart worms and such. Great health They think brain tumer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

I hate cats, but that it from here on 
Out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Guacamole and jalapenos with chips...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry bout the puppy mrs. Hornet.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

Yall up awful late tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope everything turns out okay, prayers for your pup.



I know it aint nothing like a human, but it's my boy's dog.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall up awful late tonight.



Drank too much coffee at da vet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Guacamole and jalapenos with chips...



Black beans, yeller rice, smoked sausage. Fidn't eat. The boy worked 12 hours and came home to his dog spazzin out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Drank too much coffee at da vet.



Free coffee at the vet ..... Hhmm


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

Coffee will do that. I stopped at Starbucks today and got a cup of their Columbian roast. They think a lot of their coffee,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

The boy still had on his scrubs, so the vet 
was talkin doctor stuff to him. Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Free coffee at the vet ..... Hhmm



Yep, we paid for it. 500.plus dollas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Glad I aint got cows.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

When will they know for sure mrs. Hornet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> When will they know for sure mrs. Hornet?



We are taking in the AM. Hid primary vet will read the report.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, we paid for it. 500.plus dollas.



Ouch!!! I sure hope he is okay!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

Laef i cant type on thid i pad.Lawd


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ouch!!! I sure hope he is okay!!!



He's worth it, but thr noy has to pay gor the rest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

The boy id paying for the rest.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

I lost an old setter to brain tumor. We were out hunting one day. She was doing fine one second then went into a seizure the next. She lived about another year, then I came home one day and she was curled up in the place she slept most of the time. Walked over to talk to here and she was gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's it.. i hate thid i paf night


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2014)

Your not putting anything in that coffee are you mrs Hornet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Your not putting anything in that coffee are you mrs Hornet.



No. My inside computer  is broke and ny fingers don't do hud on thos stupod i pad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang, Seth posted "On Topic" forum and nailed it !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Laef i cant type on thid i pad.Lawd





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it.. i hate thid i paf night





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. My inside computer  is broke and ny fingers don't do hud on thos stupod i pad.








Poor Mandy's got the jitters from too much caffeine and the i pad ain't helpin none !! 


Hope things are better in the morning gal !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Bowl of Dawn's homemade cheekun noodle soup !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Spaghetti .... Cold


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Spaghetti .... Cold





Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Spaghetti .... Cold



If it isn't all gone hold it over the hot steaming coffee and warm it up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I know that you have another fresh pot or two of fresh brewed coffee so I can now drink some and get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

I read back and see that Mrs. H has had a tough night at the vets office.  I sure hope that things turn out well for her, her son and his dog.  Hopefully, your dog can recover and soon too.  Our pets become family members over time and it is tough to see them suffering as such. 

By the way, it is HUMP DAY today so all of you drivelers need to get Humping!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Mornin youngins......

Dang Mandy.....hate to hear that about the boys dog!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

tick tock tick tock . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tick tock tick tock . . .



Bout done!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

mornin tinkle


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

I meant winkle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tick tock tick tock . . .



How's Charlie?



Jeff C. said:


> Bout done!



morning Chief-O


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I meant winkle



Not much difference. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> How's Charlie?
> 
> 
> 
> morning Chief-O



Mornin gobblin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How's Charlie?
> 
> 
> 
> morning Chief-O






I think it's all an act, sometimes he's limping around, then he's acting the fool.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think it's all an act, sometimes he's limping around, then he's acting the fool.



well, it ain like he can call in, how ya spect him ta get a day off


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think it's all an act, sometimes he's limping around, then he's acting the fool.



He just wants a belly rub!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning, pop tarts for breakfast. Sure aint bacon.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whoa. Judt spent the last 3 hours in the pet emergency room. That Taz dog of my son's I was tslking about earlier just had a stroke. Me and the boy found a emergency care in Athens.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint got heart worms and such. Great health They think brain tumer.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know it aint nothing like a human, but it's my boy's dog.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Laef i cant type on thid i pad.Lawd



Dang I'm so sorry! Pets become just like family so it's still difficult on us when something happens to them & they get sick! 

My mamas chihuahua fell off the couch one day & smashed her head into the concrete floor(basement) & now she has seizures about once a week. My mama took her to the vet & they can't do anything about it. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it.. i hate thid i paf night





Hooked On Quack said:


> Poor Mandy's got the jitters from too much caffeine and the i pad ain't helpin none !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

I've got a couple of kiyotes that has been behind the house . This morning i was getting in the truck and one of them rascals hollered and scared the crap out of me. Sounded like he was right beside the fence. These make the ungodliest sound, its not a howl but more like a screetch. Kinda like a deer blowing but twice as loud and sounds angry. They prob. done got one of the neighbors cats cornered again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

morning folks    

  its hump day


mudracing101 said:


> I've got a couple of kiyotes that has been behind the house . This morning i was getting in the truck and one of them rascals hollered and scared the crap out of me. Sounded like he was right beside the fence. These make the ungodliest sound, its not a howl but more like a screetch. Kinda like a deer blowing but twice as loud and sounds angry. They prob. done got one of the neighbors cats cornered again.



sure that wasnt nut nuts dog?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ewwwwwwww.





gobbleinwoods said:


> If it isn't all gone hold it over the hot steaming coffee and warm it up.



I eat everything cold... I know it's weird but I like it that way! Except mashed potatoes, I do warm those up..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks
> 
> its hump day
> 
> ...



i'm sure, i shot nut nuts dog.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it.. i hate thid i paf night



And people talk bout my typing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm sure, i shot nut nuts dog.



didnt know iffin he had a breeding pair or not.  Bout called you yesterday afternoon, was gonna ride by and check out your progress.  Then I realized im growing ovaries and had to much house cleaning to do


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt know iffin he had a breeding pair or not.  Bout called you yesterday afternoon, was gonna ride by and check out your progress.  Then I realized im growing ovaries and had to much house cleaning to do



I was cussing lugnuts. The man that made a steel lugnut and then put a lil chrome shell around it should be pulled out of his house and horse whipped. I got so mad i threw them away and went and bought diff. ones.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Laef i cant type on thid i pad.Lawd





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's worth it, but thr noy has to pay gor the rest.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy id paying for the rest.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it.. i hate thid i paf night





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. My inside computer  is broke and ny fingers don't do hud on thos stupod i pad.



Seth????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was cussing lugnuts. The man that made a steel lugnut and then put a lil chrome shell around it should be pulled out of his house and horse whipped. I got so mad i threw them away and went and bought diff. ones.



why were you having such a hard time with lug nuts? Were they sleeved or acorn nuts?

Your so laid back, I cant really picture you mad.  I kinda giggled at the thought of it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Seth????





shes gonna tan your hide


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Gonna go help  cuzzin wiff some lectricity for a little gold fish pond or fountain or somethin, forgot what he said it was for. He already has 2000 gal or so fish pond and waterfall.  Waitin on Jag...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go help  cuzzin wiff some lectricity for a little gold fish pond or fountain or somethin, forgot what he said it was for. He already has 2000 gal or so fish pond and waterfall.  Waitin on Jag...



Run in there real loud and tell him to wake up and tinkle, the worlds on fire.

I FIL has another he says but its,um,well, not forum approved


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Run in there real loud and tell him to wake up and tinkle, the worlds on fire.
> 
> I FIL has another he says but its,um,well, not forum approved



He actually got on up.....bout ready to go. Surprised me, now he's gonna be waiting on me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

brokebackslowpokejeffbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> brokebackslowpokejeffbro



I've been waitin on him since 5:30, was bout to go back to bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2014)

Catch yall later....Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been waitin on him since 5:30, was bout to go back to bed.



Jeff, dont you know that when you plan on going to help a family member you ALWAYS sleep late and show up 4 hours later than you told them.  When they call you dont answer your phone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why were you having such a hard time with lug nuts? Were they sleeved or acorn nuts?
> 
> Your so laid back, I cant really picture you mad.  I kinda giggled at the thought of it



Read back. They were acorn but the ones with that piece of crap chrome shell around them that come off , bend, or spin on the nut and then you have to change sockets to take one wheel off.... you aint been around when i'm workin, i say potty mouth words and throw stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall later....Happy Hump Day!!!



Later Jeffro!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

happy friday folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> happy friday folks!



Rub it in idjit!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Read back. They were acorn but the ones with that piece of crap chrome shell around them that come off , bend, or spin on the nut and then you have to change sockets to take one wheel off.... you aint been around when i'm workin, i say potty mouth words and throw stuff.



 gotcha, my dakota had those pieces of junk on it.  they are a pain in the tail for sure.

I understand what you mean with a potty mouth.  I work on my stuff and I always get mad, curse fling stuff etc etc.  Working on someone elses stuff I tend to keep my cool.  Figure that out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He actually got on up.....bout ready to go. Surprised me, now he's gonna be waiting on me





He's prolly workin on one of yo lawnmowers . . .





Making the wife breakfast, Town and Country mild sausage and krambled eggzzzzzz . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning quack


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gotcha, my dakota had those pieces of junk on it.  they are a pain in the tail for sure.
> 
> I understand what you mean with a potty mouth.  I work on my stuff and I always get mad, curse fling stuff etc etc.  Working on someone elses stuff I tend to keep my cool.  Figure that out



hfh & mud = drama queen mechanics


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks hdm, happy Friday to you too


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

you're welcome buttonbuckhunter1


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> happy friday folks!


You suck. But tomorrow will be my friday.


hdm03 said:


> hfh & mud = drama queen mechanics



I'm not sure if drama queen is the correct term for what i am when stuff dont go right. I hate when a 10 minute job takes 2 hours


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You suck. But tomorrow will be my friday.



GC tomorrow????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

LOLing bigtime x5


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I wish hdm03 was right that it was Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

gonna be off for almost a week and a half


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gonna be off for almost a week and a half



We will miss your informative post.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mud?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeqh I'll miss his highly informitive posts


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Mornin`. Cold weather can get here anytime now...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Last friday the whole GC was filled with floridians and the parking lot was full of 4 door trucks, 4 wheelers, camo, clothes. Them florida hunters have a lot of money and love GC as much as i do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nic put that snake down and quit horsin around.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

It's cold here Nicodemus about 50


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

im gonna miss hmd03s one liners.  I think ill contact him on myspace and keep in touch.  Little fella is good for a giggle sometimes

Morning Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nic put that snake down and quit horsin around.




That`s one I caught and removed from an ol boy`s yard. She was a mean one.




bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It's cold here Nicodemus about 50




That ain`t even near cold enough.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Homo3, pm me your phone number so i can call your phone in the morning and afternoons to remind you to put it on vibrate so you dont scare the deers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

speaking of one liners and good for a laugh.  anyone heard from durt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning quack





Moanin Louie, gotta crash soon.  Dontcha just HATE it when a egg shell gets in the frying pan and you chase it around fo eva tryin to get it out ??  



Hom03 needs to hit me up on his dayz off, I'll put him on some meat . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Louie, gotta crash soon.  Dontcha just HATE it when a egg shell gets in the frying pan and you chase it around fo eva tryin to get it out ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hom03 needs to hit me up on his dayz off, I'll put him on some meat . .



I'll call ya next time i'm off too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Louie, gotta crash soon.  Dontcha just HATE it when a egg shell gets in the frying pan and you chase it around fo eva tryin to get it out ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hom03 needs to hit me up on his dayz off, I'll put him on some meat . .





Just reach in there with your fingers and pick it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Cold weather can get here anytime now...





Fortafour at 7:20 this morn, supposed to be down to 39 in the morning.  Still wearing shorts and lubbin it !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin Louie, gotta crash soon.  Dontcha just HATE it when a egg shell gets in the frying pan and you chase it around fo eva tryin to get it out ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hom03 needs to hit me up on his dayz off, I'll put him on some meat . .



Even worse when you dont notice it till your already eating


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Quack=cold and don't know it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just reach in there with your fingers and pick it out.





That's what I do, but when your'e scramblin up 8 stolen  eggs dang thing gets lost !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I do, but when your'e scramblin up 8 stolen  eggs dang thing gets lost !!!





Eggs are like watermelons, peaches, and pears. Always better when stolen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Quack=cold and don't know it





Cold don't mess wit Quack, I've duck hunted many a time with shorts on, now heat, I can't take, this fat buoy SWEATS !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

I done made frands with a buncha thieves..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Eggs are like watermelons, peaches, and pears. Always better when stolen.




Tru dat Nicbro !!   Ya left out peanuts !!! 
Cheekuns done slowed down layin, I left 'em 8.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus got a cool new avatar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Nicodemus got a cool new avatar



hes got on a ugly hat tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done made frands with a buncha thieves..



lol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

agri supply/MSI is the debil!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cold don't mess wit Quack, I've duck hunted many a time with shorts on, now heat, I can't take, this fat buoy SWEATS !!



I'm the exact opposite. I wore jeans, boots, and a long sleeve shirt to the beach when it was 100 degrees. I hate cold and don't mind sweating


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Dangit, waiting on the wife to get up so I can crash. She hasn't slept well in months and it's kinda hard easin 240lbs of sexiness in the bed without waking her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tru dat Nicbro !!   Ya left out peanuts !!!
> Cheekuns done slowed down layin, I left 'em 8.





We`re down to maybe 2 eggs a day right now. if things don`t pick up, some chickens gonna be introduced to dumplins`...

Speakin` of peanuts, I took this shot just a minute ago from the front door. They pulled em day before yesterday. 

Fine crop too. Those dryland peanuts behind the house ain`t gonna be that good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Just wasted 5 minutes of  my life reading idiot post, by idiot deer hunters that think the reduction of our deer herd is ALL because of yotes.  NOT because they shoot 10 does a year.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, MANAGE yourself, nobody else needs to do it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, waiting on the wife to get up so I can crash. She hasn't slept well in months and it's kinda hard easin 240lbs of sexiness in the bed without waking her.



lay your 240lbs of ..... something... in the recliner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re down to maybe 2 eggs a day right now. if things don`t pick up, some chickens gonna be introduced to dumplins`...
> 
> Speakin` of peanuts, I took this shot just a minute ago from the front door. They pulled em day before yesterday.
> 
> Fine crop too. Those dryland peanuts behind the house ain`t gonna be that good.





Beautiful view Nic, bet you and Red never get tired of seeing it.  Betcha you've seen some GOOD bucks in that field over the years !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done made frands with a buncha thieves..



I was the champion watermelon thief in 3 states. I could jump a 4 foot fence with a prize winnin` Charleston Gray under my arm. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes got on a ugly hat tho





They used to give me hats free.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just wasted 5 minutes of  my life reading idiot post, by idiot deer hunters that think the reduction of our deer herd is ALL because of yotes.  NOT because they shoot 10 does a year.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, MANAGE yourself, nobody else needs to do it.



Most of the people I know still say to shoot a doe for meat and let the bucks walk.  I dont even attempt to argue with them anymore.     We hunted a place bout 3 years ago.   I seen well over 50 deer, all of them little bucks except 1 decent 10 point I shot and 3 does, total


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beautiful view Nic, bet you and Red never get tired of seeing it.  Betcha you've seen some GOOD bucks in that field over the years !!





I love it. That`s Haley-Byne Plantation, part of it anyways. Yessir, I`ve seen some as big as they grow in that field. That big 15 point I posted a while back, I watched him out there.

See them 2 doves under the sawtooth oak? There`s hundreds of them around now. Might have to have a shoot in the front yard.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I was the champion watermelon thief in 3 states. I could jump a 4 foot fence with a prize winnin` Charleston Gray under my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure we spoke out there before if you were that regular.  I worked there 5? years.  Got fired the year before they put in AC.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3, pm me your phone number so i can call your phone in the morning and afternoons to remind you to put it on vibrate so you dont scare the deers.



i won't be in da woods; i'll be across da pond


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm gonna catch the ebola


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm gonna catch the ebola



maybe; i'm gonna stock up on chicken soup just in case


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lay your 240lbs of ..... something... in the recliner




I'm gonna give her til 10'oclock, then it's gonna be "wakey wakey, here comes snakey..."





Nicodemus said:


> I love it. That`s Haley-Byne Plantation, part of it anyways. Yessir, I`ve seen some as big as they grow in that field. That big 15 point I posted a while back, I watched him out there.
> 
> See them 2 doves under the sawtooth oak? There`s hundreds of them around now. Might have to have a shoot in the front yard.




Yep see the pair, that's a twofer !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going to miss this day... Just sayin !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i won't be in da woods; i'll be across da pond





Where ya headed lil fella ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i won't be in da woods; i'll be across da pond



Then you can send me pics of the foreign chicks.
Speakin of women, wheres Keebs???????


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya headed lil fella ??



headed to London


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> maybe; i'm gonna stock up on chicken soup just in case



make sure to wrap yourself in saran wrap too


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Then you can send me pics of the foreign chicks.
> Speakin of women, wheres Keebs???????



Heck; i can do that everyday when i come to gwinnett county


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> make sure to wrap yourself in saran wrap too



pervert


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> headed to London



interesting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03+= ballin'

caint hide moneys


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> headed to London





Tell em everyone of em that I said they were misfits. Matthew Quigley and me have the same thoughts about most of the english.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

just to see your reply.  Whats in London?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Then you can send me pics of the foreign chicks.
> Speakin of women, wheres Keebs???????



Bet shes i the deer stand "sick" cause it was cool this morning


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just to see your reply.  Whats in London?



falcons feetsball game........duh


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Vacation, work??


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



Your going to London for crap?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Your going to London for crap?



well, he did say falcons feetsball sooo.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, he did say falcons feetsball sooo.....



true that


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Your going to London for crap?



yes; i hear it's good over there


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> true that



^^ x's 2


I've been a season ticket holder for 20 plus years; so i am very use to disappointment; but it is still some good times!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Now we know why they call them the dirty birds


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Homo3 very secretive about his trip, hope he aint joining a terrorist group.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Now we know why they call them the dirty birds



why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3 very secretive about his trip, hope he aint joining a terrorist group.




I was thinking that but wasnt gonna say it.  Mud is now on the NSA watch list


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> why?



crap


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

oh; ok......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ^^ x's 2
> 
> 
> I've been a season ticket holder for 20 plus years; so i am very use to disappointment; but it is still some good times!



I could see that.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hdm is a terrorist


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking that but wasnt gonna say it.  Mud is now on the NSA watch list



Crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Crap



Good thing you no longer have your old sig line.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03, just remember there are only 5 airports in the US allowing folks from infected parts of Africa to enter the country.  Atl airport is one of them.  Be careful!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Hdm is a terrorist



Yes, afraid so.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

thanks for the helpful tip; nancy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> headed to London




Fish n chips ??  




Nicodemus said:


> Tell em everyone of em that I said they were misfits. Matthew Quigley and me have the same thoughts about most of the english.





Quigley was from Australia ???  My Dad, who served in WW2 told me the Aussies were the BADDEST doods in town, nothing but a penal colonly and those boys didn't care !! 
I dunno 'bout that Nic, England's Prime Ministers in the past were some bad dudes/doodets.  French were candies YES, Brits are okay in my book, spent a coupla weeks over there years ago.  But then again I don't know my history like you do.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> just to see your reply.  Whats in London?




He done run outta friends in the park at Tifton, gotta troll that thang somewheres else . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03, just remember there are only 5 airports in the US allowing folks from infected parts of Africa to enter the country.  Atl airport is one of them.  Be careful!


aint that the dumbest thing


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fish n chips ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

taking my park trolling international


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hmd gonna come back drinking hot tea and holding his pinky up


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> taking my park trolling international



people all over the world are going to be disappointed


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

only if it's cold


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

lol ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

I think quack is desperately wanting a date with hom03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Nic left us, wonder if he is hobbling across the road to "borrow" some peanuts for boiling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning Mrs Crickett


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

i'm a what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm a what?





I give up, what are ya ??  



Good morning lil Ms Crickett !!!






I gotta crash 'for I get banded... again.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Mrs Crickett







Hooked On Quack said:


> I give up, what are ya ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm a what?



he said your a ornithologist.  Specializing in picidae family


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I give up, what are ya ??




Some sort of a checka.......


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2014)

Early lunch.......left over fried chicken 


Now I gotta get back to cleaning ceiling fans


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he said your a ornithologist.  Specializing in picidae family



i had to google that one and then i lol'd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i had to google that one and then i lol'd



I had to google, and copy and paste to spell it right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Early lunch.......left over fried chicken
> 
> 
> Now I gotta get back to cleaning ceiling fans





Betcha you on a ladder . . .


Take the blades off, that's the easiest way. 



Normally I just jump up and down and let 'em whack me in da head to knock the dust off . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

gettin' hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gettin' hungry



I been haungry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Got sum skrambeld eggz with shellz in 'em ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Ya know Mudbro is chompin at the bit !!



Grrrrrrrrrrr, can't sleep, WIDE open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Hump day for da Pooh ???


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

where is da pooh???


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

free da pooh!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

quack be bored


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm starvin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

go eat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

lack of ladies in here today


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fish n chips ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nooo, he was an American. With a BAD rifle!

Actually back in the 1700s, the French were the rough ones, especially those that took up with the Northeastern Indians. Many documented cases where they would kill an enemy, either colonist or english soldier, then cut his heart out and eat it. They were also some of the best scalpers too. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic left us, wonder if he is hobbling across the road to "borrow" some peanuts for boiling




Nick don`t "borry", he steals. It`s still daylight. I work under the cover of the friendly night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nooo, he was an American. With a BAD rifle!
> 
> Actually back in the 1700s, the French were the rough ones, especially those that took up with the Northeastern Indians. Many documented cases where they would kill an enemy, either colonist or english soldier, then cut his heart out and eat it. They were also some of the best scalpers too.
> 
> ...



Dont sugar coat it at all do ya.  Ol' Nic just tells it like it is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where is da pooh???





Nicodemus said:


> Nooo, he was an American. With a BAD rifle!
> 
> Actually back in the 1700s, the French were the rough ones, especially those that took up with the Northeastern Indians. Many documented cases where they would kill an enemy, either colonist or english soldier, then cut his heart out and eat it. They were also some of the best scalpers too.
> 
> ...





Ill informed idjit Quack, musta been high, or skipped skool that day.  I do remember the French being a lil high spirited.  Just going by what I know 'bout the Aussies, Dad said when they got thru whuppin Marines, etc they'd fight each other.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Giving away a bunch of brand new dekes on another forum for some newbie kids wanting to get into duck huntin.


Juss tryin to pass it down, hope they don't think they're DD. . .



Wish I hada dolla for every duck/dove I've kilt in the pass 30+ yrs..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Giving away a bunch of brand new dekes on another forum for some newbie kids wanting to get into duck huntin.
> 
> 
> Juss tryin to pass it down, hope they don't think they're DD. . .
> ...





"I`ve killed more than that in one night." 


I`m still laffin` about that post you made the other day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 22, 2014)

Took my 9yr old hunting and camping over the weekend. Only deer we saw was two does we jumped on the way to the stand. Saw my first deer sunday in my 19 yr olds sons stand i didnt shoot. Monday morning i watched a doe and yearling browse around in front of me. Slept in tuessay morning, my 19 yr old finaly showed up to hunt. My two oldest boys had their chance. Doe came out feeding on some corn 40yds out, i kicked the side of the box blind, i wamted to know how much noise she would tolerate. After watching her for ten mins i propped up my .243 perfect shot behind the sholder. Slept in thos morning, time to pack up and head back to that stinking city.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

taco bell


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Took my 9yr old hunting and camping over the weekend. Only deer we saw was two does we jumped on the way to the stand. Saw my first deer sunday in my 19 yr olds sons stand i didnt shoot. Monday morning i watched a doe and yearling browse around in front of me. Slept in tuessay morning, my 19 yr old finaly showed up to hunt. My two oldest boys had their chance. Doe came out feeding on some corn 40yds out, i kicked the side of the box blind, i wamted to know how much noise she would tolerate. After watching her for ten mins i propped up my .243 perfect shot behind the sholder. Slept in thos morning, time to pack up and head back to that stinking city.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Fuzzy, sounds like it was a great weekend all in all


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 22, 2014)

It truly was, next free weekend is puting my 9yr old some deer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

You shoot it by the feeder in teh edge of that field/plot?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 22, 2014)

No, i was in the pine thicket.After i shot two does came out blowing at me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I`ve killed more than that in one night."
> 
> 
> I`m still laffin` about that post you made the other day.






Nic, that's the honest to Lawd troof !!!   When I worked the 3-11 shift, we use to stack 'emup like cordwood. Clean deer half the night, and just be in time the next day to hit the clock.



Even kilt a deer with a Gatorade bottle . .


Me and you need to set by a fire and swap TRUE stories !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Even kilt a deer with a Gatorade bottle . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, that's the honest to Lawd troof !!!   When I worked the 3-11 shift, we use to stack 'emup like cordwood. Clean deer half the night, and just be in time the next day to hit the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep. Maybe let some of these younger folks set in, so they can see how things really were when we were comin` up in the huntin` world. Fishin` world too. Some of those stories you and me have talked about before...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

I mean this with all due respect fellas but yall need to quit talking bout it and start planning it.  Just make sure I get an invite, PLEASE!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





In Jasper County, been drankin a lil, smokin a lil, a doe was standin RIGHT beside the road, (back when Gatorade came in glass bottles) I chunked it, hit her dead between the eyes and kilt her graveyard dead.  





Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Maybe let some of these younger folks set in, so they can see how things really were when we were comin` up in the huntin` world. Fishin` world too. Some of those stories you and me have talked about before...




Truth is stranger than fiction?? eh ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I mean this with all due respect fellas but yall need to quit talking bout it and start planning it.  Just make sure I get an invite, PLEASE!





Would love to abuse you around a fire with some good likker!!! 


A good name for that "Gatherin" would be, "Thangz I'm too old to do anymore."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love to abuse you around a fire with some good likker!!!
> 
> 
> A good name for that "Gatherin" would be, "Thangz I'm too old to do anymore."



Im not sure how to take that coming from you.   Shoot, been so long since I had a drink Id pass out and miss 1/2 the stories


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Actually that last drink  i had was at KMF, compliments of mud


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In Jasper County, been drankin a lil, smokin a lil, a doe was standin RIGHT beside the road, (back when Gatorade came in glass bottles) I chunked it, hit her dead between the eyes and kilt her graveyard dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shore is, no doubt that. 

I know for a fact I had a Guardian Angel on my shoulder, and he had a full time job.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

someone say mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nancy='s Candie buttocks . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I mean this with all due respect fellas but yall need to quit talking bout it and start planning it.  Just make sure I get an invite, PLEASE!





I don`t see why not. Statute of limitations done run out by now.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

cheekun, cheesy taters an Coors


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Nics angel got a doule set of XXL wings


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t see why not. Statute of limitations done run out by now.



I was saying wuit talking about having a get together and plan it.  Stories are 10x better in person


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2014)

hey Unk, call me after 5


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

I see Keebs checkin in , bout time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

she just woke up, her eyes havent adjusted


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

she be read back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t see why not. Statute of limitations done run out by now.




Yep.   Perfectly innocent . .




Hankus said:


> hey Unk, call me after 5





Don't count on it neph, been up for WAY too long, I'll sound like Mandy types on her ipad . .



a cie4oanpe beldne dine00333 ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

she a slow reader


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> she a slow reader





she be movin her lipz when she reads . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I see Keebs checkin in , bout time


Took a vacation day, decided to get some jelly/jam put up to try & make some freezer space........ one batch Pear Jelly (think I"m gonna have to recook it, it didn't set....) and one batch Apple butter....... not sure I like the recipe I came up with though.......... really bummed.......... BUT going hunting over at my friends this afternoon, same place I'll be this weekend!
Ok, gotta go retrieve my huntin seat from the food plot and get my stuff ready for this afternoon!  Ya'll cross your fingers & toes and say a few prayers, I need all the help I can get!
MANDY!!!!!! So sorry 'bout the boys pup!!!!
Later ya'll......... will try to text some LFTS pics to some of ya'll to post for me......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

maybe she shot a deer and trying to upload a pic.  or shes gonna make an epic multiquote


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe she shot a deer and trying to upload a pic.  or shes gonna make an epic multiquote



nope.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Took a vacation day, decided to get some jelly/jam put up to try & make some freezer space........ one batch Pear Jelly (think I"m gonna have to recook it, it didn't set....) and one batch Apple butter....... not sure I like the recipe I came up with though.......... really bummed.......... BUT going hunting over at my friends this afternoon, same place I'll be this weekend!
> Ok, gotta go retrieve my huntin seat from the food plot and get my stuff ready for this afternoon!  Ya'll cross your fingers & toes and say a few prayers, I need all the help I can get!
> MANDY!!!!!! So sorry 'bout the boys pup!!!!
> Later ya'll......... will try to text some LFTS pics to some of ya'll to post for me......





What time you goin` huntin`?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

Nic, I think you might be better off calling her,sir


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I think you might be better off calling her,sir



Why would he call keebs sir?  She is a she!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Took a vacation day, decided to get some jelly/jam put up to try & make some freezer space........ one batch Pear Jelly (think I"m gonna have to recook it, it didn't set....) and one batch Apple butter....... not sure I like the recipe I came up with though.......... really bummed.......... BUT going hunting over at my friends this afternoon, same place I'll be this weekend!
> Ok, gotta go retrieve my huntin seat from the food plot and get my stuff ready for this afternoon!  Ya'll cross your fingers & toes and say a few prayers, I need all the help I can get!
> MANDY!!!!!! So sorry 'bout the boys pup!!!!
> Later ya'll......... will try to text some LFTS pics to some of ya'll to post for me......



Wander if she remembers how to use a gun?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

oh my.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mattech gonna start a new driveler, hold on , it s gonna be a good one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mattech??


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

can't wait


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

last post


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Homo3, go get mattech.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

i bet it will be a great post


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

where he be?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why would he call keebs sir?  She is a she!


  I got nothing


mudracing101 said:


> Wander if she remembers how to use a gun?



"CLICK"
But, I bet she carries more than one bullet, Barney


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I think you might be better off calling her,sir





Now she won`t answer her phone. Reminds me of a certain longhaired shaggy recalcitrant swamp rat.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 22, 2014)

am I late?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2014)

i am locking this one


----------

